# Stolen History Part 2 - The Destruction of the Old World



## dreamtime (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello everyone - we are proud to present our first 'real' video documentary of our "Stolen History" series (part 1 was mostly an introduction).

Many thanks to @David Glenney and @Sovereine for narrating. This documentary has already been published in the german language a couple weeks ago, and now it's also available in english.

If you want to support our work on the documentary, you can do so on Patreon. We have a professional video producer who works on this next to his full-time job. Please subscribe to our new, separate, docu channel.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrc6-Zjarbw_

Mirror on our main Youtube channel - Bitchute Mirror





*Here is the complete video transcript:*​The Destruction Of The Old World​Collective Memory​
*"And now the mythless man, eternally hungry, stands among all pasts, digging and burrowing for roots, be it that he had to dig for them even in the remotest antiquities. To what does the tremendous historical need of the unsatisfied modern culture, the gathering around of countless other cultures, the consuming desire for recognition, point, if not to the loss of the myth, to the loss of the mythical home, the mythical womb?"

"Without myth, however, every culture loses its healthy creative power..."*

_  - Friedrich Nietzsche, The Birth of Tragedy from the Spirit of Music_​The most pressing problem of man today is the loss of meaning. Meaning is rooted in the past. When knowledge of the past fades, so does the meaning of life. Today's man does not know where he comes from, who he is, and where he is going. He has become a pawn in the hands of powers that can direct him at will. Uprooted from his past, there is no foundation. And without a foundation based on reality, there is no way to develop an objective understanding of the world. Only the way back to one's roots gives meaning back to life.

Epigenetics - the study of heritable changes in gene expression that are not directly encoded in our DNA - suggests that our life experiences (such as hardships, traumatic experiences, etc.) are passed on to subsequent generations. Mythological and religious traditions go even further and speak of a collective memory.

Already in the Vedas (the holy scriptures of Hinduism) a kind of universal memory is mentioned. The Sanskrit word "Akasha" stands for heaven, space or ether and, according to the Eastern wisdom tradition, refers to the most subtle of the five elements from which everything else was created. Thus, according to Indian mythology, all thoughts that have ever been thought and all deeds that have ever been performed are stored in this information field, which is also expressed in the legendary palm leaf libraries of India and Sri Lanka. The conception of a world memory also exists in the occidental culture. We can find similar references in the Bible, for example when the book of Isaiah speaks of a "memory book".

So we can assume that all experiences of our ancestors still exist - in an energy field invisible to us (until around 100 years ago the ether was still a standard concept in physics to explain the properties of invisible space), and even if today we are largely disconnected from our past, the experiences have not disappeared, but are only buried. Accordingly, it must be possible for us to reconnect with our past if we lift the veil and allow the memories to surface again. In order to access collective memories, a collective effort is required to a certain degree; an individual alone is not able to break through the amnesia.

There are images that are so strongly charged with meaning that people are inexplicably drawn to them - the world's religions draw to some extent on such images, albeit in extremely destructive ways. Myths and fairy tales also contain such images. The more a myth is charged with meaning, the more important was its role in our past. By the radiance of a myth we can already recognize its importance for mankind - if we allow it, let ourselves be touched by it. For example, the Flood has burned itself into our collective memory, but so have the stories of giants, dragons or malicious witches. The more we humans abandon these mythical images, the more we alienate ourselves from our own past and thus from our own being. This process of self-alienation began with the so-called Age of Enlightenment.

Immanuel Velikovsky writes:



> Amnesia is one of the defense reactions of man. We know the effects of battle-shock on soldiers.
> 
> In the older Greek authors, the Pythagoreans and the Stoics, you find definite statements indicating that catastrophes which occurred in the history of the human race and in the history of our Earth were not abnormal events, they were actually dominant, repeating themselves again and again. But from the historical records we see that the knowledge of the catastrophes disappeared slowly into oblivion.
> 
> ...


In recent centuries, great efforts have been made to make us humans forget where we come from and who we are. The destruction of the old knowledge of physics and biology was particularly powerful in uprooting us. Einstein and Darwin represent the inversion of the old knowledge into a nihilistic worldview; with man as a meaningless, random something, adrift in an endless and cold universe. These anti-life models about reality were perfected only recently - in the 19th century - and could even fully prevail only in the 20th century - too great was the resistance even in academic circles of the early 20th century. The so-called Big Bang theory is a good example to understand how religious-esoteric concepts entered science. The Belgian Jesuit and priest Georges Lemaitre created the Big Bang theory - not on the basis of scientific facts, but on the basis of a religious conviction, a notion of a primordial or cosmic seed from which everything evolved. At that time, the Jesuits were given the task of embedding the myths of the origin of the world in a scientific-sounding framework. A few decades later, in 1951, the Pontifical Academy of Sciences accepted the Big Bang theory. This long wait for the Pope's acceptance was not due to opposition from the Church, but from the general public - after all, the Big Bang theory originated from the hands of the Vatican itself. Ironically, the irrational Big Bang theory is still part of our modern worldview, and still not a single proof has been presented.

The nihilistic and mechanistic world view, represented by Rosseau and other so-called masterminds of the "Enlightenment", could only flourish on the breeding ground of industrialization. After all, industrialization turned man into a mechanical being who was reduced to material aspects. Industrialization must be seen as a turning point, and as the most notable event that is still comprehensible and visible to us today, as a result of a reset in the 18th or early 19th century. This reset followed an event that also brought about the so-called mud flood - all over the world, the buildings of the old world were partially submerged in the earth, and the former first floors were thus usually converted into cellars. Little is known about the cause of the mud flood, possible is a world war we don't remember or an electromagnetic plasma event.

Velikovsky again on this:



> C.G. Jung became rather convinced that the unconscious mind, whether by telepathy or in some other way is a common possession of the entire human race; but it is not only constituted of the experiences of this generation, we who interact in this world today, it includes the cumulative experiences of all generations past. This is more than just telepathy, but something which is brought down from generation to generation;  (...)
> 
> The fact is that catastrophic events _have_ taken place—not just in a cave here or in a cave there, but events of indescribable violence, such that no human being who succeeded to survive could be free from the traumatic effects—traumatic effects, as I say, indescribable. Imagine: suddenly, time is no more time. The day does not move into the night; the ocean does not just beat at the coast of the Atlantic, it moves over the continent; not even moves over the continent: continent and sea just change places. Where were plains, mountains are thrust up in a matter of hours; the air is filled with loud hissing noises of meteorites falling down, and all volcanoes erupting simultaneously—not just the volcanoes that existed, but thousands of new volcanoes coming up and blazing; and rivers losing their beds, and earthquakes removing cities from their foundations.  (...)
> 
> ...



According to biologist Rupert Sheldrake, collective memory is "inherent to nature" - living systems have a collective memory of all past experiences of the entire species, this memory exists in an invisible but real energy field.

Our collective memories are still there, but since the dawn of modernity they mainly break through in supposedly fictional stories, e.g. in Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" universe. Tolkien wrote down his story, rooted in Germanic mythology, during the First World War - at exactly the time that can be recognized as the final destruction of the old, magical world. World War 1 marked the beginning of the civilizational descent into soulless modernity.

Perhaps Tolkien had to write down his vision of Middle Earth because the human psyche cannot survive without a connection to reality. Even if this connection is maintained via supposedly fictional stories. It is interesting to note in this context, that fantasy stories are also an invention of the industrial age - it was only around 1850 that fictional novels became suitable for mass consumption. Could it be that people were not interested in immersing themselves in dissociative worlds at all as long as life itself was full of meaning and conveyed a higher purpose? The more hostile and cold our society becomes, the stronger becomes the urge to escape into imaginary worlds, and as these imaginary worlds are fed by our collective memories, it is this repressed energy which breathes life into them. With the destruction of religions by so-called science founded by secret societies, people were deprived of one of the last connections to the past. But the truth wants to come to light again and it will eventually resurface. Enormous efforts are being made to keep humanity asleep, because our potential and true power is almost limitless.

Industrialization​
During the course of industrialization during the 19th century, far-reaching social changes occurred in the Western world. The extent of these changes has not yet been adequately understood. Aspects such as rural flight, mass impoverishment, orphanages, lack of hygiene in the cities and related epidemics are known in historical research, but these are only the effects of the Industrial Revolution. A more elusive topic has been the question what caused the massive technological upheavals of the 19th century. So far, the two most important questions have not been answered sufficiently: Why did the Industrial Revolution begin in England, and why precisely around 1800?

If you break it down to its essence, the Industrial Revolution consisted of ground-breaking technological inventions that permanently changed social life, and enabled increasing automation of production. In particular, the development of the steam engine supposedly laid the foundation for the further development of electric and internal combustion engines, which form the foundation of today's society.

The Industrial Revolution presents us with a conundrum. In terms of the official narrative, humanity bumbled along at a low state of development for thousands of years, only to suddenly undergo a massive leap in development within a few decades without any apparent external cause. To make matters even more absurd, since the end of the industrial age, mankind has again found itself in a period of technological stagnation - the supposed inventive spirit of Central Europe and Germany in particular, which historians say made industrialization possible, seems to have vanished.

The role of the United Kingdom is central to understanding what was really behind the so-called Industrial Revolution.

In historical research, it is commonly believed that the Industrial Revolution began as early as the mid-18th century-around 1760. In fact, however, little evidence can be found to support this claim. According to various historians (Cameron, Adams, McCloskey), there is no evidence of industrialization in contemporary literature as late as 1830. We must assume that the ruling forces backdated the course of the Industrial Revolution in order to somewhat defuse its explosive character - in fact, the "new" technological knowledge was unleashed on humanity within a few decades by a small elite operating primarily from Rome (Vatican), Venice, London and Washington. The true Industrial Revolution comes closest to what is commonly referred to in research as the "Second Industrial Revolution" - the phase of rapid industrialization beginning in 1860.

What is being sold to us as inventions was, in all likelihood, a controlled release of technologies that were widely available and powered by free energy before the reset - free in the sense that everyone had direct access to the energy source.

Only this time, the difference was that the technology was tied to scarce and hard-to-get resources, allowing the ruling powers to gain a monopoly on the production of goods. Since the Industrial Revolution, the world-wide generation and production of wealth has been controlled by a small group. Along with the control of the fiat money system through central banks, the scarcity of energy has been the most important element in controlling the masses. This process is reflected, for example, in the conflict between Tesla and Edison, or Tesla and Einstein. Tesla defended the holistic model of the old world, thinking in terms of energy, frequencies and vibration, and did not want energy production to end up in the hands of a few. When the industrialists (first of all J.P. Morgan), who at that time were responsible for building the energy monopolies, realized that Tesla's work was not suitable for the oppression of humanity, he was marginalized into oblivion.

If in reality the Industrial Revolution did not take place until well after 1830, we are talking about a period of about 50 years - roughly 1850 to 1900 - during which the old knowledge was reintroduced in modified form. Not coincidentally, the first major World's Fair was held in London in 1851.

Imperialism​
Why did the Industrial Revolution begin in England? Historians are in the dark, but the single deciding factor that set the British Empire apart from all other countries at the time was colonialism and imperialism. The British Crown controlled a large part of the so-called "New World." And the Crown, of course, stole not only labor and goods - as historians likes to portray - but the remaining knowledge from before the reset as well. And knowledge includes technologies.

Officially, much of India's knowledge is said to have been wiped out by a genocide of Indian scholars and a series of invasions over the course of the last 1200 years, but evidence suggests that it was British colonialism that significantly mutilated India's culture. For example, one of the main activities of the "Asiatic Society of Bengal," officially founded in 1784 and under the patronage of Warren Hastings, was to systematically collect and preserve ancient manuscripts of India, as well as inscriptions in stone and metal, icons, or ancient coins. And Friedrich Max Müller, one of the founders of the Western academic field of Indian studies, was paid by the East India Trading Company to translate the Vedas, to distort them permanently and to create arbitrary dates.

Thus, on December 9, 1867, he wrote to his wife:



> “…I feel convinced, though I shall not live to see it, that this edition of mine and the translation of the Veda will hereafter tell to a great extent on the fate of India, and on the growth of millions of souls in that country. It is the root of their religion, and to show them what that root is, I feel sure, the only way of uprooting all that has sprung from it during the last 3,000 years.”



In a book titled "_The Truth About Us: The Politics of Information and Society from Manu to Modi_", Sanjoy Chakravorty shows that even the current understanding of the caste system was developed only during British colonial rule, at a time when the colonial powers' power over information was absolute.

Anthropologist Susan Bayly noted, that...



> "(...) well into the colonial period, much of the subcontinent was populated by people for whom the formal distinctions of caste were of limited importance, even in parts of the so-called Hindu heartland.... The institutions and beliefs that are often described today as elements of the traditional caste system did not emerge until the early 18th century."



Even the pre-colonial written records in royal court documents and travelogues studied by professional historians and philologists such as Nicholas Dirks, G. S. Ghurye, Richard Eaton, David Shulman, and Cynthia Talbot make little or no mention of the caste system.

But back to the United Kingdom - for India has been called the "Jewel in the Crown" for good reason.

Michelle Gibson (insert URL: https://piercingtheveilofillusion.com/) writes:



> European colonialism intentionally created divides over almost the entire landmass of the earth, creating new countries from lands that were taken, as well as divisions and discords between peoples that originally existed in harmony worldwide.
> 
> It also diagrams the means by which power and control were consolidated worldwide, mostly starting out as “trading” companies that ended up being very powerful in their respective regions, and after gaining complete control, transferring power and control of the regions to their respective European empires.
> 
> ...



We can imagine that before the reset, the European countries had embassies in India and there was a lively cultural exchange of values and goods, which collapsed only in the wake of the cataclysmic events. A new European elite took advantage of the power vacuum created by the collapse of the advanced civilizations and transformed the formerly existing trade structures into all-consuming power apparatuses.

This would also explain existing inconsistencies. For historical research has never been able to explain satisfactorily why the colonial powers only began to expand their rule over the colonies with brute force and blind missionary zeal a few hundred years after colonization. This so-called high imperialism began in 1850, with the suppression of the Indian rebellion of 1857 considered a key event. In 1885, the Congo Conference, held in Berlin at Bismarck's invitation, settled the effective division of Africa among the colonial powers. At the Congo Conference, the concept of state formation was applied to Africa and imposed on the continent, but thinking in terms of state boundaries and national identities was still fairly new in Europe as well. In 1884, the Washington Agreement enforced the worldwide time system according to "Greenwich Mean Time," which had been introduced in the British Empire in 1847. The role of the German Empire in relation to imperialism was primarily to denounce human rights violations, to establish legal foundations, and to keep in check the colonial superpowers that were committing inconceivable atrocities in the colonies. However, in the course of falsifying history after World War 2, German imperialism is nowadays usually portrayed in a negative light. Based on this lie, the German colonies were divided among the other colonial powers after WW1.

To outline the research of colonialism expert Bruce Gilley:



> German East Africa, a German protectorate, was a complete success - the Germans brought peace to Africa, the "Pax Germanica." They successfully put down the Maji-Maji rebellion from 1905 to 1907, and reforms after 1907 ushered in an era of progress. Workers' rights for natives, an end to forced labor, prohibition of slavery, and compulsory education were German achievements that eclipsed all other colonial powers. The Germans were extremely popular in East Africa. That is why World War I lasted so long in East Africa, because the native fighters were so devoted to the German Empire that they continued to fight until the bitter end in the fall of 1918. Since 1907 there were councils for the interests of the Africans, a decentralized administration and administrative schools for a local elite. Harry Rudin wrote: "The comment often heard about the Germans was that they were strict, sometimes harsh, but always just." An interesting note about the German colonial period in Africa is that it was the German physician Robert Koch who found a cure for sleeping sickness, which was then stolen by the French and used throughout the country starting in the 1920s. Heinrich Schnee, the last German governor of East Africa, coined the term "colonial guilt lie" in the face of British lies.



Most of the official history of colonialism between 1500 and 1800 is probably largely fabricated, which includes the notion that the Spanish were responsible for the impressive South American architecture, or that the British rebuilt India from the ground up. This is all a lie. Instead, sometime between 1700 and 1850, a worldwide cataclysm occurred by which the unified culture broke apart and most knowledge about free energy and high culture was lost. People were collectively thrown into a dark age in which they began to focus on survival and experienced a period of suffering and deprivation.

The now dominant power elite, upon coming to power, reintroduced some parts of the old knowledge to change society in a way that suited them; this time period is known to us as the Industrial Age.

This power elite has its roots in the Roman Empire. The countries of the Western Roman Empire gradually became huge economic and warlike nations: Italy, Venice, Portugal, Spain, France, Britain, the Netherlands. The first financial center was established in Venice (which was later moved to Switzerland). All those who did not want to submit to the Church were killed or fled towards "Germania". The approach of the church corresponds to the tactics of the Roman conquests. The church then divided the territory and set up its own administrators in these areas. The subsequent emergence of the high nobility, all of them loyal to the church, can be attributed to this. The Roman army was at one point dissolved and divided into knightly orders. Germany, as a stronghold of Protestantism, was able to resist these ecclesiastical forces a little longer, but was also taken over at some point, as was the Moscovite Tartary (the former empire of the Scythians), which was taken over by Russia. Since then, the European powers have all been controlled from behind the scenes by the cabal, and they managed to make it look like Britain, Germany, France, Portugal, Spain and Russia were competing with each other, but they were actually working together.

The Hohenzollern and Orange-Nassau noble families simultaneously controlled Britain, the Netherlands, the German Empire, as well as the Russian Tsarist Empire. The Habsburgs, funded by the Fuggers, controlled Central Europe, the Vatican and parts of Western Europe. So the Russian Tsarist Empire was already in the hands of the cabal, moving from Prussia to Russia, and Russian history was written in the 18th century by western European academics, who also occupied the most important positions in the newly founded Russian Academy of Sciences. The Russian Empire was then deployed to destroy the great Tartar Empire.

The heart of the darkness lay in Western Europe.

It was a race against time, for most of the world was just recovering from the reset, and all the Europeans had to do was get a few of their people on ships, get them quickly to the ruined kingdoms, kill or expel or manipulate the rulers, and proclaim a new political system.

The Japanese Seclusion Edict (reportedly from 1636) stated the following:



> No Japanese ship ... nor any native of Japan, shall presume to go out of the country; whoever acts contrary to this, shall die, and the ship with the crew and goods aboard shall be sequestered until further orders. All persons who return from abroad shall be put to death. Whoever discovers a Christian priest shall have a reward of 400 to 500 sheets of silver and for every Christian in proportion. All _Namban_ (Portuguese and Spanish) who propagate the doctrine of the Catholics, or bear this scandalous name, shall be imprisoned in the _Onra_, or common jail of the town. The whole race of the Portuguese with their mothers, nurses and whatever belongs to them, shall be banished to Macao. Whoever presumes to bring a letter from abroad, or to return after he hath been banished, shall die with his family; also whoever presumes to intercede for him, shall be put to death. No nobleman nor any soldier shall be suffered to purchase anything from the foreigner.



Thus began a social epoch in Japan known today as "Sakoku" - the voluntary isolation of Japan from all Western powers.

It was not until 1853 (two years after the first World's Fair in London) that the West actually succeeded in turning Japan away from its peaceful, self-sufficient life:



> "The policy of the Sakoku [...] ended after 1853, when the American black ships commanded by Matthew Perry forced the opening of Japan to American (and thus Western) trade through a series of unequal treaties." (Wikipedia)



This was just a few years after the same forces had destroyed ancient China in what is now known as the Opium Wars.



> "In 1842, the Qing Dynasty was forced to sign the Treaty of Nanking - the first of what the Chinese later called the Unequal Treaties - which granted Britain compensation and extraterritoriality, opened five treaty ports to foreign merchants, and ceded Hong Kong Island to the British Empire. The failure of the treaty to fulfill British goals of improved trade and diplomatic relations led to the Second Opium War (1856-60), and the defeat of the Qing led to social unrest within China. In China, the war is considered the beginning of modern Chinese history." (Wikipedia)



The same old game over and over again.

It is important to realize that everyone in China and Japan hated Catholics because Catholicism was used as a weapon to weaken their countries culturally before the British also took over the political structures. Until the 1840s, China and Japan were defending themselves quite successfully. Even back then, Vatican-controlled Catholicism had nothing to do with genuine Christianity. Rather, the Vatican was used to infiltrate genuine Christianity.

Michelle Gibson:



> The year of 1493 was the year that Pope Alexander VI authorized the land-grab of the Americas in the “Inter Cetera” papal bull.
> This papal bull became a major document in the development of subsequent legal doctrines regarding claims of empire in the “New World” and assigned to Castile in Spain the exclusive right to acquire territory, to trade in, or even approach the lands laying west of the meridian situated one-hundred leagues west of the Azores and Cape Verde Islands, except for any lands actually possessed by any other Christian prince beyond this meridian prior to Christmas, 1492.



The Emperor of the Roman Empire became the Pope of the Roman Catholic Church. The famous Papal Bull Unam Sanctam, supposedly dating back to the Middle Ages, was intended to cement the absolute rule of the Pope.

The last sentence of this bull reads:



> "But we now declare, say and define that it is absolutely necessary for salvation for every human creature to be subject to the Roman Pontiff."



Thus the Pope legitimized himself as the sole representative of God on earth. The so-called "heretical" Christian communities, such as the Albigensians and Cathars, condemned the papacy as the church of the Antichrist and considered themselves the successors of the true Christian heritage, which, however, was allowed to continue only in secret.

Papal Catholics were accused, among other things, of being responsible for the mysterious fires that destroyed entire cities: The monument in the City of London about the London fire of 1666 still read until 1830, "The most terrible destruction of this city; begun and carried on by the treachery and wickedness of the papal faction."

Western historians confused Jesuit Catholicism with Christianity and accused Japan and China of blindly hating all Christians, while omitting all facts proving the obvious interference of the Jesuits and the Catholic Church in foreign affairs.

Thus, regarding the reshaping of the Chinese chronology, we read the following from Uwe Topper in "The Great Forgery Event":



> "Perhaps the most lasting effect of Jesuit work, however, lay in the reshaping of Chinese chronology and its alignment with Western data. (...)
> The creation of a chronological system was quite new for the Chinese, it was done according to the Latin model, and on the whole in the spirit of the Catholic Church. The whole process took a century and a half and was finally terminated by the Chinese (from 1735) by force.
> As a result of the immense work, the first complete work of Chinese history appeared in 1778, something that had never been done before in China. There were not only the dynasties, the order of emperors and their dates of reign, but also the transfer of these dates to the European time scale. Although the errors in it are always criticized, the work has not become obsolete to this day, but has remained in principle the guide for our sinologists, even if they should no longer be aware of it."



With this rewriting of the chronology, the Jesuits laid the groundwork for the British takeover of China in 1842. Not only Christianity, but also Islam and Judaism, were sooner or later used to control the masses.

Because of the nature of the rewrite, we do not even know if the general timeline of events prior to these wars in the name of imperialism is true. The timeline for many events around the world was artificially extended to give more credence to the idea of a centuries-long process of colonization and to distract from the fact that until the reset, there was a unified civilization of multiple, independent cultures that traded peacefully with each other.

The supposedly new technological knowledge was introduced worldwide in the course of the 19th century, first and foremost in Western Europe and the Americas. An important role in the reintroduction of the old technologies (in the new guise of energy scarcity) was played by the World's Fairs. From 1851 onwards, countless world exhibitions were held. Today this tradition still exists in the form of the Expos, but in principle they no longer play a role, since there have been no real technological breakthroughs since the 2 World Wars, with the exception of information technology, which is being deliberately developed to bring the dystopian vision of transhumanism to the world. It can be said that with World War 1, not only classical architecture but also innovation disappeared from the world.

Before industrialization, there was only one form of sophisticated architecture in the world. Known today as historicism, or revival architecture, because according to the official narrative, virtually all of these buildings were created only in the 19th century, supposedly as a recourse to ancient Greco-Roman architectural trends (neo-Gothic, neo-Renaissance, neo-baroque, etc.).

The basic principles of these buildings were always the same and their quality unrivaled. Is this uniform architecture an indication of a unified civilization that only recently broke up into individual kingdoms or nation-states?

Even in Japan there were these Greco-Roman classical buildings before 1900, although Japan was still completely isolated from the outside world until around 1850, and even after that, after the British had forcibly conquered Japan, it only slowly and hesitantly opened up to the West.

The German chronology critic Christoph Pfister writes in his book "_The Matrix of Ancient History_" about the chronological dating of European building culture:



> It turned out that today's occidental building culture, the emergence of today's "medieval" cities, date back about three hundred years before today.
> Before that - according to today's linguistic usage "at the beginning of the 18th century" - there was still a culture in Europe that can be called Roman or rather late Roman.
> In a political sense, too, there seems to have been a late Roman Empire. In this, however, the political center of power shifted from Gaul to Germania. (...)
> The collapse of the late Roman Empire was a fact. However, it cannot be said what the causes were. Natural disasters, epidemics, political, economic and cultural factors are mentioned as triggers.
> ...


In other words, the "colonization" of the world did not take place until 1700 at the earliest, but was backdated by the falsifiers of history on behalf of the imperial powers. Imperialism developed as a reaction to an event, possibly a war or a natural disaster, which wiped out the old (so-called ancient) world and left a (power) vacuum. Western Europe managed to emerge from this vacuum as a winner. Imperialism was a kind of worldwide raid by the Western European powers to grab the countries of the world that had been devastated by the catastrophe. The conflicts between the individual colonial powers (Spain, Portugal, England, Germany, etc.) that have been handed down historically are part of the game of hide-and-seek played by the European power elite organized in secret societies and shadow organizations, but these conflicts took place only on a superficial political level - because, as is the case today, public decision-makers were rarely privy to the real plans.

Let us now look at the story of two buildings:

New York Pennsylvania Station – Wikipedia

Penn Station in New York, built between 1904 and 1910. Demolished in 1963 - because the building was dirty and the maintenance costs could allegedly no longer be met.

Built in the Greco-Roman style.

Ada Louise Huxtable wrote in the New York Times in 1963:



> The tragedy is that our present age not only could not produce such a building, but could not even maintain it.


Erie County Savings Building, built in 1893 in the Neo-Romanesque style.

https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https://s3.amazonaws.com/bncore/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Chronicles-combo-pic.jpg&f=1&nofb=1

We read about the demolition of the Erie County Savings Bank Building in 1968 in the Buffalo Evening News:



> Every evening for more than three months a battle was fought in Shelton Square between her and two cavernous cranes. The latter attacked with two primitive means of offense: A pair of jaws and a rock - or in modern wreckers' parlance - a clambucket and a busting ball. The former weighed in at 3 tons, the latter at 3-1/2.
> 
> The fight was one of the toughest in veteran wreckers' memory. For a wrecker to admit resistance is like a weight lifter confessing his muscles are getting flabby.
> 
> ...


Western New York Heritage Press

If we look at the bigger picture, the two world wars appear in a new light. The colonization of the world took place later than we are told - only in the 1700's. By the early 1900's most of the world was under the control of the Eropean Elite-controlled colonial powers - primarily England, France, the Netherlands, Spain, Belgium, Portugal, Russia, Italy. These nations were all already infiltrated by secret societies. Then, with the two world wars, European culture itself was largely destroyed, and as a result, people were deprived of the ability to remember - the wars created a collective trauma that made it difficult to connect with the pre-war period.

If we look at the earliest photographs from the former colonies - particularly India - we see a world in ruins and people who are not suited to the structures in which they live. These photos resemble 18th- and 19th-century landscapes of Europe. If we ignore the official timeline for a moment, we can entertain the thought that our world was laid in ruins not too long ago, and that this event allowed parasitic forces to establish a New World Order. This New World Order is still in the making, and has as its goal the complete uprooting of man from his being and his history.

The 19th century saw the conquest of the last part of the Tartar Empire by the Russian Empire. The "Independent" or "Free Tartary", as it was called on the old maps, was located until about 1870 directly east of the Caspian Sea, in the territory of today's Uzbekistan with cities like Samarkand and Bukhara. However, Tartary is not mentioned in the official history of Uzbekistan.

Anatoly Fomenko writes on the subject of Independent Tartary:



> Unlike Moscow Tartary, the fate of Independent Tartary is known. It was conquered by the Romanovs in the middle of the XIX century. Samarkand, the capital of the Independent Tartary, was seized by the Romanovs army in 1868.


A few decades later, the Soviets, on behalf of the cabal, destroyed large parts of the Central Asian remnants of the old world in the name of communism.

The first Anglo-Afghan War, the settlement of New Zealand and Australia, and the gold rush in the American West also fall within this period.

Consequences of Industrialization​
In 1839, John D. Rockefeller Senior was born in the United States. He later founded the Standard Oil Company in 1870. The World's Fairs coincided with the power struggle for authority in physics and the monopolization of energy production, with the sinking of the Titanic and the founding of the Federal Reserve Bank. At that time, the cabal got rid of those industrialists who opposed the plan of establishing a New World Order. The three most prominent opponents of the establishment of the Federal Reserve Bank - Benjamin Guggenheim, Isidor Strauss and John Jacob Astor - all died with the sinking of the Titanic. The Titanic belonged to J.P. Morgan, one of the string-pullers behind the creation of the FED, who "spontaneously" decided against being present at the maiden voyage. In 1910 the first plans for the foundation of the FED took place on Jekyll Island, in April 1912 the Titanic sank (in reality her sister ship, the Olympic, sank), and a year later in 1913 the FED was founded with the passing of the Federal Reserve Act, thus laying the foundation for the arbitrary control of the world economy by the secret elite, which had already infiltrated most nations at that time. Woodrow Wilson signed the act, allowing the FED to issue Federal Reserve Notes (U.S. dollars). A few months later, the First World War began the civilizational decline in Central Europe, nations were set against each other.

In 1866, Otto von Bismarck led Prussia into the German War of Brothers against Austria. After the end of this fratricidal war, he did not include Austria in the newly formed North German Confederation and annexed Alsace-Lorraine. He thus created, possibly without being aware of it, the structural conditions for the First and Second World Wars. However, the assassination attempt on Bismarck and his dismissal by Wilhelm II indicate that he was a thorn in the side of the secret societies; his anti-Catholic policy of the Kulturkampf may also have contributed to this.

The war against the Germans started with Rome's propaganda against the supposedely primitive "Germania", and continued with the Reformation wars. In the course of the 30-year's War, Germany's spiritual backbone was broken. As Heinrich Heine said, "Bondage is in the German himself, in his soul; worse than material slavery is spiritualized slavery. Germans must be liberated from within; nothing helps from without." Bismarck tried to reduce the influence of the Vatican and Secret Socities. The final nail in the coffin of Germany were the Two World Wars followed by controlled migration and population replacement.

Albert Einstein published his two theories of relativity in 1905 and 1916. With the general theory of relativity, the Aether was finally abolished in physics. General relativity was needed primarily to explain the properties of space without recourse to an objectively existing ether field. Even Einstein was so uncomfortable with this action in retrospect (presumably he realized at some point what his financiers had intended) that he later still tried to clarify that his theories would not work at all without the aether, but by then the damage was done and he had fulfilled his role of eliminating the old knowledge of the holistic physics of the aether from science.

Holistic scientists like Nikola Tesla had no place in the new world and were starved out, but only after their skills were used. The monopolization of production also included the demonization of hemp. Andrew Mellon, Randolph Hearst, and the Du Pont family were instrumental in pushing through the Marihuana Tax Act of 1937, which raised taxes on hemp in the U.S. to bleed the hemp industry dry and support the oil industry. Banker Andrew Mellon appointed Harry Anslinger as chairman of the newly formed Federal Bureau of Narcotics. Basically, the goal was to create the conditions to make humanity dependent on the system in the long run, and to eradicate any possibility of self-determination and freedom. The 19th century was also the time of the establishment of mass indoctrination institutions, called schools, where state-imposed propaganda was taught to educate young people to become willing recipients of orders. The expansion of compulsory education and the Gleichschaltung of teachers then picked up speed again in the 20th century with the Rise of Fascism and Communism.

If the Vatican had not already achieved sufficient success through the consistent persecution of witches and the Inquisition, as well as the burning of books and the destruction of culture, then its mission was crowned with success with the widespread introduction of religious propaganda, which no child could escape. Thus Karlheinz Deschner wrote in his book "_God and the Fascists: The Vatican Alliance with Mussolini, Franco, Hitler, and Pavelic_" that under Mussolini the books of the Italian elementary schools consisted of one third of catechism pieces and prayers and two thirds of glorifications of fascism and war. The whole thing was crowned only by renewed bans on anti-clerical criticism and media coverage. Thus one of the basic principles of the old world - each community (family) lives autonomously and is responsible for its own children - was invalidated. The consequent tearing apart of these communities and the early centralized indoctrination were of central importance.

Then, with the Flexner Report of 1910, the robber barons Rockefeller and Carnegie destroyed holistic medicine in the U.S. and laid the groundwork for building the anti-life medical cartel under which we live today. Electrotherapy, phytotherapy, and osteopathy for example, were banned from the official canon, and the curriculum was standardized so that pharma-controlled conventional medicine could establish itself as the only recognized form of medicine. Most independent schools were forced to close as a result of the Flexner Report. The Flexner Report was inspired by the destruction of alternative healing methods in Germany, where the policies of the Flexner Report had already been implemented in 1880:



> Throughout his life, Flexner was an ardent advocate of the German pedagogical style of medical education. He firmly believed that medicine was a scientific discipline that could best be realized in America using the German model as a prototype. It was a system in which medical scientists were trained in university hospitals. (...) Science as the animating force in the physician's life was the overarching theme, the zeitgeist, in Flexner's conception of the ideal physician. (Thomas P. Duffy - The Flexner Report - 100 Years Later The Flexner Report--100 years later - PubMed)


Every area of modern science is now dominated by an ideological doctrinaire establishment, in which positions are awarded to each other, and it is ensured that real insights are suppressed.

The British used opium to take over China. In Europe, the Dutch Cocaine Factory was responsible for anesthetizing the population, and during WW1 supplied all countries involved in the war with cocaine imported from Peru. It was through the Dutch Cocaine Factory, which was supported and protected by the government and had a virtual monopoly on cocaine, that World War 1 was made possible, because it was only through alienation and anesthesia that soldiers were able to endure the suffering during the war. The Netherlands emerged from WW1 as one of the richest countries in the world thanks to the sale of cocaine. Innumerable traumatized soldiers remained addicted to cocaine after the war and even raided pharmacies to obtain it.

Michelle Gibson assumes that all the railroad tracks were just dug up and that all the infrastructure (locomotives, cars, stations) was already in place as well. She speculates that it was an electrified rail system, and after the free worldwide energy grid was shut down, the free energy sources for mass transportation were replaced by oil and coal. The newly created dependence on fossil fuels was one of the foundations of the fabulous wealth of the industrialist robber-baron families.

About the tramway network in Manaus (Brazil), she writes:



> The historical narrative we are given says that rubber made Manaus the wealthiest city in South America in the late 1800s, and wealthy European families are said to have settled in Manaus, bringing their European art, architecture, and culture with them. It was a city at that time with electric trams and streetlights.
> Electric trams and streetlights?
> In the middle of the Amazon rainforest?
> No road connection to Manaus existed until 1973, with the completion of the BR-319, connecting Manaus to Porto Velho, Brazil. It is 540 miles long, or 870 kilometers, going through the rainforest, and is impassable when it rains. It is known as Brazil’s worst highway.
> ...


The Incredible Similarity of Electric Tram Systems Worldwide

Isn't it a bit strange that directly after the sinking of the Titanic and the crash of the Hindenburg the way of transportation was standardized worldwide so that almost exclusively petroleum is used? And this has not changed in the last 100 years! Why was the public never shown a single photo showing the beginning of the Hindenburg's fire, although 22 professional photographers were present at the event? Why was the "static spark" theory chosen as the cause of the Hindenburg's sinking, even though there was no evidence to support this theory? Why did all nations stop building airships after the Hindenburg burned?

Between 1907 and 1909, 16 imposing American warships with other escort ships - the so-called Great White Fleet - circumnavigated the world and paid a visit to many countries, as the story goes. Officially, the purpose was to demonstrate America's power to the world and to promote cooperation. But perhaps it was simply an inspection of the newly staked possessions around the world and an inventory of which kingdoms had not yet surrendered to the new order.

The foundation of the world we live in today was laid at that time during the World's Exhibitions. The technological knowledge of the old world was selected: One part of the knowledge was kept secret, the other part was presented to the public. One of the most important criteria in this decision-making process may have been whether a technology could be controlled by a central authority. Any form of free, no-cost energy, for example, was very dangerous to the forces that controlled the robber barons of the Industrial Age secretly from the shadows. It is important to understand that these industrialists had not earned their wealth themselves - they were born into elite families and chosen to play a role. These families and structures still exist today - be it Elon Musk, Bill Gates or Steve Jobs - none of them rose to power and money through their own efforts.

But, to end with Tolkien, nothing is lost. In our world - Middle Earth - the descent into darkness dominated by evil is part of the process of humanity's evolution:

_The old that is strong does not wither,
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
From the ashes a fire shall be woken,
A light from the shadows shall spring;
Renewed shall be blade that was broken,
The crownless again shall be king.”_​
Outro​I came into this world in the rough and ready year of 1923. It was a barbarous time. It was a bleak time. And it was an uncivilized time.

My memories stretch back almost a hundred years. And if I close my eyes, I can smell the poverty that oozes from the dusky tenement streets of my boyhood.

I can taste on my lips the bread and drippings, that I was served for my tea. I can remember extreme hunger, and my parent’s undying love for me. In my heart, I can still feel my mum and dad’s desperation as they tried to keep our family safe and healthy in the slum we called home.

Poor mum and dad. No matter how hard they tried to protect me and my sisters, the cards were stacked against them.

No one in our community was safe from poor health, sickness and disease. In our home, TB came for my eldest sister, Marion.

She wasted away before our eyes until my mother could no longer handle her care, and she was dispatched to our workhouse infirmary where she died at the age of 10, 87 years ago.

My family’s story isn’t unique. Sadly, rampant poverty and no health care were the norm for the Britain of my youth. That injustice galvanized my generation to become the tide that raised all boats.

I am not a politician, a member of the elite or a financial guru. But my life is your history, and we should keep it that way.

Sources​
Forgot them. If you want to volunteer collecting sources from the above transcript, please contact me.

Images​
​


----------



## luddite (Jul 7, 2021)

What a monumental effort this is. Having been working along side you and the team as this has been produced has really shown me the huge effort and talent that was required.


----------



## TrangoSpackler (Jul 7, 2021)

Interesting, concise and in the end, personal. Looking forward to the discussion that will ensue. Thank you for your work.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks guys that was brilliant.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Jul 7, 2021)

This is absolutely amazing and very well put together. The feeling I get with this video is that it will launch stolenhistory.net into a new era of increased interest, recognition, and publicity. I already see it making the rounds on Telegram, for example.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> *"And now the mythless man, eternally hungry, stands among all pasts, digging and burrowing for roots, be it that he had to dig for them even in the remotest antiquities. To what does the tremendous historical need of the unsatisfied modern culture, the gathering around of countless other cultures, the consuming desire for recognition, point, if not to the loss of the myth, to the loss of the mythical home, the mythical womb?"
> 
> "Without myth, however, every culture loses its healthy creative power..."*
> 
> _ - Friedrich Nietzsche, The Birth of Tragedy from the Spirit of Music_


This man really understood everything before everyone else.


----------



## freygeist (Jul 7, 2021)

I wrote it already the german forum, the more traditional academic nature of the video is perfect for this topic and seperates it from other video series, who often fall into to much speculation. Can't wait for the video of the next part, the text is already finished. So many puzzle pieces are coming together.


----------



## GreenBunny87 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you guys for all the work and the massive effort put into this. I'll try to give it a watch after work tonight but one day soon for sure.


----------



## valdyn (Jul 7, 2021)

I apologize in advance for being such a smartass. However this topic *is* important even though it might seem like nitpicking at first because it points at the deep misunderstanding of life that pervades our culture.
Fact: DNA encodes proteins. More than 90 percent of hour proteins are not encoded in DNA.

It is very convenient for marketing that we believe in DNA containing our genetics while it only can encode information or energy to synthesize proteins.
Epigenetics: Observation that the secret behind inheritance and tissue exists, but is not understood at all in mainstream science. It's just mental gymnastics to avoid admitting complete ignorance.

This should be obvious for anyone familiar with basic theory of algorithms and/or information after some deep thinking.

It might even be blatantly obvious for anyone not conditioned to our belief in magical science.

Now what does this really mean scientifically? It means that the information has to be stored elsewhere. There is really not many places where one can store this huge amount of information if at all.

Possible solutions:
Water has some property to store insane amounts of information.
Some field of life retains the information (aka Ether, Chi, Life force, God, Soul)

Best of luck researching this.


----------



## Potato (Jul 7, 2021)

To gulp down all that deceit and greed in one mouthful left me feeling very depressed and hopeless. I don't intend my personal experience to be a criticism of the video but holy shit. I guess it's different taking in these alternate facts one at a time in a discussion thread makes it easier for me to swallow. "The Great Work" certainly doesn't concern itself with collateral damage.

Still, kudos for a great presentation of the history.


----------



## grav (Jul 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Jung became rather convinced that the unconscious mind, whether by telepathy or in some other way is a common possession of the entire human race; but it is not only constituted of the experiences of this generation, we who interact in this world today, it includes the cumulative experiences of all generations past. This is more than just telepathy, but something which is brought down from generation to generation;





dreamtime said:


> Acording to biologist Rupert Sheldrake, collective memory is "inherent to nature" - living systems have a collective memory of all past experiences of the entire species, this memory exists in an invisible but real energy field.


.........................................

Thanks for the thread.

You hooked me with Velikovsky 

I see the race memory idea as a computer storage unit, changeable but never completely eraseable. It's the stuff of the Electric Universe and gnosticism, in which physical death releases the electric consciousness which then reports its experiences in the Akhashic Hall of Records.

I will explore that location in the Flat Earrh thread.


----------



## Prolix (Jul 7, 2021)

Outstanding work once again. As before, I'm very impressed by the production values, particularly the complementary use of music. And Harry Smith was a supremely evocative way to go out.


----------



## mutley7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you all, captivating & informative.  A great deal of information for the previously unaware to process !...
Keep up the good work 
Inlakesh


----------



## Luana Stark (Jul 7, 2021)

Fabulous presentation!


----------



## Doug Hile (Jul 8, 2021)

I just watched this work.  Why is it not available as a dvd ?  Please contact me.  doug_hile@yahoo.com


----------



## luddite (Jul 8, 2021)

Doug Hile said:


> I just watched this work.  Why is it not available as a dvd ?  Please contact me.  doug_hile@yahoo.com


Who has a dvd player? The effort to do that is far beyond any return.


----------



## Doug Hile (Jul 8, 2021)

well,,, Uh,,, EVERYBODY has one,,,   Cost to transfer digital Utube content to a tangible dvd is minimal, and,,, there are tons of people buying tons of movies,, every day...............so.,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ???


----------



## Ponygirl (Jul 8, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Hello everyone - we are proud to present our first 'real' video documentary of our "Stolen History" series (part 1 was mostly an introduction).
> 
> Many thanks to @David Glenney and @Sovereine for narrating. This documentary has already been published in the german language a couple weeks ago, and now it's also available in english.
> 
> ...



Simply stunning. Outstanding production, narrative, scripting, images, editing—I literally couldn’t stop watching it. No wonder this is the smartest site on the internet. You told our story with such compassion. I’m simply speechless.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 8, 2021)

Doug Hile said:


> well,,, Uh,,, EVERYBODY has one,,, Cost to transfer digital Utube content to a tangible dvd is minimal, and,,, there are tons of people buying tons of movies,, every day...............so.,,,,,,,,,,,,, ???



I wouldn't mind, but it would cost time and money to do that. Everyone involved is already doing it for free without getting much back, and all of us are at our limits (we have more than 10 people involved, and are producing in german and english in parallel, which is already extraordinary when you think about it). Our professional video producer for example normally takes $100 per hour from his customers, and he is spending hundreds of hours on the series.


----------



## TheRimmer (Jul 8, 2021)

Great stuff. Cheers for putting this together


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 8, 2021)

Potato said:


> To gulp down all that deceit and greed in one mouthful left me feeling very depressed and hopeless. I don't intend my personal experience to be a criticism of the video but holy shit. I guess it's different taking in these alternate facts one at a time in a discussion thread makes it easier for me to swallow. "The Great Work" certainly doesn't concern itself with collateral damage.



Isn't the video embedded into a message of hope? It implies that there's meaning to everything, even to these times, and we will eventually collectively learn from these dark times.


----------



## Safranek (Jul 8, 2021)

Congratulations on a job very professionally done. The content is congruent, subjects are tied together well, the visuals give the required effect for thought and the narration is excellent. It certainly gives credibility to our forum and I expect it will have the desired impact of creating curiosity and attracting new critical thinkers to contribute ideas and research in the future.



dreamtime said:


> Isn't the video embedded into a message of hope?



Yes, from our 'educated' perspective it is, but understanding where Potato is coming from, it may be considered too harsh a disclosure for some, to realize that almost everything one's learned is a lie, but that is not the scary part. 

The scary part is the realization that those who have perpetrated the lies have been and are in control of the 'system'.

When one discovers this, the first emotion to arise is fear. It takes some time for the intellect to reason out the factors and come to the conclusion that it has been this way for some time and life has happened regardless of the circumstances at hand at any given time.

To comment on the 'hard' disclosure aspect of the video (and many such videos), we have to consider that *time is of the essence*.

Meaning that we don't know how much time we have with a 'free' but heavily censored internet, so we must get as much of what we have derived to be the truth to date, out there.

Basically, I see it as a race. A race between those trying to open the eyes of those who have not seen reality for what it is and those who have been and are continuing to deceive the masses.

The more eyes that are opened, the greater 'our' chance of achieving that hope.

Time is of the essence.


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 8, 2021)

Excellent job to everyone involved. Hats off in particular to the editor, as someone who edits video I understand what kind of effort is put into this, so for this kind of output and care to be taken on this project is nothing short of extraordinary.

And I’d be lying if I didn’t feel tickled pink my Erie County Savings building post got a nice spotlight


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 8, 2021)

I wasn’t going to comment in this thread, but against my better judgement here I am.risking a barrage of abuse. I have some issues with the narrative of this video, which I hope will be taken in the same spirit of constructive criticism as they are given.

I don’t understand how this:



dreamtime said:


> Papal Catholics were accused, among other things, of being responsible for the mysterious fires that destroyed entire cities: The monument in the City of London about the London fire of *1666 *still read until 1830, "The most terrible destruction of this city; begun and carried on by the treachery and wickedness of the papal faction."



resolves with the argument that all of recorded history prior to 1700 is a fabrication due to the cataclysmic reset.

This 1700s cut-off date also has other implications. Call me paranoid if you like, but the British are very much portrayed as the villains of the piece in this narrative. Whilst I do not dispute the veracity of the ‘facts’ you present to illustrate the pivotal role played by Britain in this tale, by excluding all history pre-1700 you are completely missing the events that led to Britain becoming ‘Kabal Central’. Without them it appears that Britain was and always has been, purely by nature, the ‘Evil Empire’.

I am also saddened to see that the past and present members of this forum are not thanked for their contributions in terms of research and inspiration. Perhaps you don’t consider that they made any significant contributions to the topics discussed? Your research team isn’t just the 10 members of your inner circle. 

The list of people to whom the video is dedicated contains no forum members, as far as I’m aware. Rather it contains the names of those who have used this forum as a free resource for their own videos. I find this attitude very difficult to understand. The only visible link this video has with the forum is the title.

Personally I feel it’s a mistake to commit to a specific alternative scenario with definitive conclusions. It’s almost as if we can all pack up and go home because it’s all sorted out now. What incentive does this give for further research? If you don’t happen to agree with the scenario presented then you’ll either join the forum to engage in conflict or just walk away. I believe it would have been better to tantalise people with possibilities and then allow them to draw their own conclusions, but then what do I know?

Nevertheless, I sincerely hope that this video series will help to spread the word and repay all your hard work and investment of time.


----------



## Prolix (Jul 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Personally I feel it’s a mistake to commit to a specific alternative scenario with definitive conclusions. It’s almost as if we can all pack up and go home because it’s all sorted out now. What incentive does this give for further research? If you don’t happen to agree with the scenario presented then you’ll either join the forum to engage in conflict or just walk away. I believe it would have been better to tantalise people with possibilities and then allow them to draw their own conclusions, but then what do I know?


I treated it as speculative rather than definitive, but within that attempting to weave a coherent alternative scenario. Which inevitably means there's a degree of "Well, I'm not so sure about that", particularly with (as you note) drawing on dating that does or doesn't support that scenario. If anything, inconsistencies presented suggested just how much further research_ is_ needed if true coherence is to be achieved.


----------



## Safranek (Jul 9, 2021)

First, let me say that I don't think you will get a barrage of abuse. As you stated, you are offering constructive criticism based on your interpretation of the video content.



Will Scarlet said:


> This 1700s cut-off date also has other implications. Call me paranoid if you like, but the British are very much portrayed as the villains of the piece in this narrative. Whilst I do not dispute the veracity of the ‘facts’ you present to illustrate the pivotal role played by Britain in this tale, by excluding all history pre-1700 you are completely missing the events that led to Britain becoming ‘Kabal Central’. Without them it appears that Britain was and always has been, purely by nature, the ‘Evil Empire’.



I can't speak for the creators, I can only share my opinion regarding how I interpret the part of the content you reflect on in your quote above.

The 'British' as mentioned in the video, is not the British people but the power elite behind the British Empire, those controlling the colonies.

Excluding the pre-1700 history is necessary to be able to point out the key factors regarding the events from then on, due to time limit.

I suspect the creators began by choosing the key points they wanted to address in the time allotted to the production which determined the final length. To me it seems that the key points they were striving to get across were;

- the taking, controlling of already existing technologies
- the falsification of the historical narrative to hide their purpose and actions
- hinting at who the perpetrators are by using 'British' as opposed to British Empire or actually naming all those in power, whom we can safely assume were not British as per the population of Great Britain of the time.



Will Scarlet said:


> The list of people to whom the video is dedicated contains no forum members, as far as I’m aware. Rather it contains the names of those who have used this forum as a free resource for their own videos. I find this attitude very difficult to understand. The only visible link this video has with the forum is the title.



The 'thank you' 's of the video are clearly aimed at the content creators, parts of whose content was included in the video. As most of us in this forum do not have published content that is protected by copyright, the 'team' does not need to include us in this formality. Hence why we don't even know all of who the 10 creators are.

Regarding those creators using this forum as a free resource, its something we in this forum do all the time. We use the 'internet' as a free resource, and assimilate others' ideas with our own and post them here, sometimes giving reference while at times, not. This is certainly not because we intend to plagiarize those whom we've taken our ideas from, but in many cases we forget. More than once I wanted to quote the source of what I'd written but just couldn't remember where I got it from with the 100+ pages I had open.



Will Scarlet said:


> Personally I feel it’s a mistake to commit to a specific alternative scenario with definitive conclusions. It’s almost as if we can all pack up and go home because it’s all sorted out now. What incentive does this give for further research? If you don’t happen to agree with the scenario presented then you’ll either join the forum to engage in conflict or just walk away. I believe it would have been better to tantalise people with possibilities and then allow them to draw their own conclusions, but then what do I know?



What incentive is there for further research? There's plenty both ways.

If you agree with the hypothesis, you have a wealth of ideas you can pursue to further untangle the time-line since the 'reset'. The video offers many subjects to research and contemplate.

If you disagree with it, you can provide research to show where its in error and if you manage to at least sufficiently prove your point by offering a better narrative for why and how things happened, the creators, in the following videos will get the opportunity to correct any presumption as new valid evidence is presented.

The bottom line is you have to start somewhere and you should risk drawing some conclusions and presenting them to be appreciated and scrutinized.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Your research team isn’t just the 10 members of your inner circle.



Actually with this roughly 10 people I meant everyone involved - narration, postproduction, translation, writing.

We have to start somewhere, obviously a 1-hour video aimed to arouse curiosity and bring our topics to a wider audience will have it's limits. The video makes it clear that the British Empire is only a part of the power structure. The latter part focuses more on America.

It should be clear that the 1666-date references the official timeline. Everything has to be seen in context. The quote by researcher Christoph Pfister creates a broader context in which dates such at this one can be interpreted to by merely symbolic.

The video makes multiple references to stolenhistory.net, and the video description says "written by stolenhistory.net"

I use a lot of quotes by Michelle Gibson, and wise up, newearth, conspiracy-r-us and Jonlevi inspired me with lots of their videos. The latter two regularly mention our forum. The video is meant to represent our forum to the public.

It's a good idea to list members whose posts have contributed to the video in the credits and credit the forum community, I will keep that in mind. By the way, afaik the only material from the forum I have used explicitly is from two threads by Trismegistus, one about the building he already mentioned, and the other about Zeppelin technology.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Excluding the pre-1700 history is necessary to be able to point out the key factors regarding the events from then on, due to time limit.



I think you might have missed the point - respectfully. It isn't _necessary _it's an integral part of the scenario and it's not an exclusion it's a total denial. It's the annihilation of all recorded history prior to 1700. This includes any events that may have taken place to turn Britain into the Evil Empire.



Safranek said:


> - hinting at who the perpetrators are by using 'British' as opposed to British Empire...



To my mind the 'British' suggests the British People whilst the 'British Empire' suggests the institution.



Safranek said:


> As most of us in this forum do not have published content that is protected by copyright, the 'team' does not need to include us in this formality. Hence why we don't even know all of who the 10 creators are.



All forum posts are the copyright of the poster, I believe. They don't _need _to include 'us', but it would be polite don't you think?



Safranek said:


> We use the 'internet' as a free resource, and assimilate others' ideas with our own and post them here, sometimes giving reference while at times, not.



If you had the opportunity to express your gratitude for that would you take it? The 'Dedicated to' list got thanked.



dreamtime said:


> The quote by researcher Christoph Pfizer creates a broader context in which dates such at this one can be interpreted to by merely symbolic.



I'm sorry, I don't understand that.



dreamtime said:


> "written by stolenhistory.net"



Actually "written by Dreamtime, Mosaic and Stolenhistory.net." Isn't that a username on the forum used by the Administrator?



dreamtime said:


> I use a lot of quotes by Michelle Gibson, and wise up, newearth, conspiracy-r-us and Jonlevi inspired me with lots of their videos. The latter two regularly mention our forum. The video is meant to represent our forum to the public.



So nothing from all the years of SH1 and then SH2 has inspired you then. The subjects and ideas presented in the video have never been discussed previously in either forum.

In my opinion, this video is representing your own personal version of history, not "our forum" and it's just being promoted under the 'brand-name' of Stolen History. You have created a doctrine and already the faithful are busy defending it. This video has predefined a new narrative for any new members it may attract.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Actually "written by Dreamtime, Mosaic and Stolenhistory.net." Isn't that a username on the forum used by the Administrator?



I quoted the video description. The part you refer to in the video says "dreamtime & mosaic, stolenhistory.net" which is me and another user of the forum. stolenhistory.net is the domain of the forum.



Will Scarlet said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand that.



How difficult it is to understand that the date 1666 is part of the official story, while we can simultaniously entertain the idea that dates before 1800 and especially 1700 are very difficult to take at face-value?



Will Scarlet said:


> So nothing from all the years of SH1 and then SH2 has inspired you then. The subjects and ideas presented in the video have never been discussed previously in either forum.



Looks like your are bitter over something. You put words in my mouth. Please stop the bickering, it seems all you want to do is arguing.

It's absurd to say the video has predefined a narrative. Which video doesn't tell a story? It's just a video to make people aware about certain topics. People are able to think for themselves aren't they?

I even told you it's a good idea to mention forum members and thank the forum community, but it seems you don't even care. That tells me you just want to cause division.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> bring our topics to a wider audience


I do wonder what audience this video content is aimed at. 



dreamtime said:


> "written by stolenhistory.net"


It isn't! 
It suggests everyone taking part in stolenhistory.net is onboard with the content and this is demonstrably not the case.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> It isn't!



Of course it isn't if you equal the forum name with the entire community. You seem to think that the description implies that the community has written it, but this is nowhere stated. That's why the video contains the actual authors. The description is there to help people find the forum. My comment was a reply to Will who claimed that "The only visible link this video has with the forum is the title." which isn't true.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> . As most of us in this forum do not have published content that is protected by copyright, the 'team' does not need to include us in this formality.


Copyright attribution is anything but a formality.

Few bother to read terms and conditions pages but maybe they should.



> We may remove or modify any Content submitted at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We may terminate your access to all or any part of the Service at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice.
> 
> You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.



"The providers" is/are not defined precisely if at all.



> The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts. Content submitted express the views of their author only.


Terms & Conditions

In essence whoever the provider(s) is are can do whatever they want with the content hence no need for attribution in the video.

Edit to add


dreamtime said:


> Of course it isn't if you equal the forum name with the entire community.


Therein lies the rub. I would suggest most folks who discover stolenhistory.net through watching the video content will assume/presume exactly this. 
Perhaps a list of the people who decided and worked on the content and script of the video could be given out in the trusted members forum. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Looks like your are bitter over something. You put words in my mouth. Please stop the bickering, it seems all you want to do is arguing.



Oh dear. I was expecting the personal pseudo-psychoanalysis. Calm yourself, I am out of this thread as of now so I won't cause you anymore discomfort.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> If you don’t happen to agree with the scenario presented then you’ll either join the forum to engage in conflict or just walk away. I believe it would have been better to tantalise people with possibilities and then allow them to draw their own conclusions





kd-755 said:


> I do wonder what audience this video content is aimed at.


I agree with these comments. It happened to me in another thread to be encouraged, so to say, to look at the opinions of other forum members, as if their opinions should be taken in special consideration. I didn't like that approach. I am fascinated by subjects on which I don't have a specific opinion but I'm too cautious to embrace something I don't understand and too proud to be teached by others what to believe, expecially when promoted as a 'must' or as a 'suggestion'.

EDIT: this is not a comment about the video. It's about the general topic discussed by Will.


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 9, 2021)

Just finished watching it and write to congratulate creators of the documentary . The work is indeed professional. I hope that this documentary series will find the audience it deserves. Maybe in our desperate times people will finally notice a spark of hope in videos like this one and will start searching for the truth.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 9, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Just finished watching it and write to congratulate creators of the documentary . The work is indeed professional. I hope that this documentary series will find the audience it deserves. Maybe in our desperate times people will finally notice a spark of hope in videos like this one and will start searching for the truth.



we need to work together on putting your lost key articles into a video of our series!


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> we need to work together on putting your lost key articles into a video of our series!


I remember . But I need to finish the third part first. Working hard every day on it to finally make it happen. Had to put much more time into it as the stuff I was researching turned out to be more complicated than I expected. But I found everything I needed. Just need to compile the last chapter. I could have already released two separate articles out of the stuff that I wrote for Part 3, but since I promised that it will be a 3-part series, I need to stick to the original plan.


----------



## Gypsum Fantastic (Jul 10, 2021)

Congrats. I'm still finding my way with all this (probably will take years) but I did also share the video with 2 more who are awake but who haven't heard much about the stolen history angle.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jul 10, 2021)

I thought it was very good and would like to extend congratulations to those who spent time on it. I wonder whether it would be good and useful to have a thread in the forum that acts as a bibliography and contains sources and backing documents for the information and narrative displayed in the video? Kind of a supplementary resource, that may be useful for those watching the video and encountering its concepts for the first time.


----------



## dakotamoon (Jul 10, 2021)

Excellent Job, Kids!  You do this forum proud!  

I try to post links to StolenHistory on podcasts like The Higher Side Chats, but even though they have guests from way out in left field, and have zero research behind them,  who talk about greys and alien nonsense - apparently having our history questioned is just "too much for" that forum to handle. Sad..


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 10, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I wonder whether it would be good and useful to have a thread in the forum that acts as a bibliography and contains sources and backing documents for the information and narrative displayed in the video? Kind of a supplementary resource, that may be useful for those watching the video and encountering its concepts for the first time.



Trismegistus has suggested that to me as well, and it's a good idea. From now on I will collect the sources when writing. Since part 3 is already mostly finnished, the next video might not have a complete list of sources, but starting with part 4 I will do a complete list.


----------



## EUAFU (Jul 11, 2021)

What is being waged in the world is a cultural war. Every initiative to oppose the oppression promoted by the powerful, the beneficiaries of those who destroyed the true story, must be applauded.
Written content is wonderful, but audiovisual content is the way people are really touched and inspired.

The video was wonderful.


----------



## xandermcargyle (Jul 12, 2021)

I enjoyed it. I would agree there were some moments that seemed to mildly contradict other ones. But the general hypothesis that society was more advanced, then disaster hit, then the first “controllers” rushed to take control of a tattered world was clear and compelling.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 13, 2021)

Great video, I really appreciate the work that clearly went into this and enjoyed watching.

One thing that has jumped out at me is the mention of the Vatican starting the great fire of London in 1666. This makes more sense to me now when I think of what I have recently discovered about the British royal family which seems to have been effectively overthrown and replaced by the vatican in the late 1600's. This is also the time the 'Roman' empire became the 'British' empire.

I started a thread (King Billy the Roman) on a statue of King Billy that we have locally, which resembles a Roman emperor. Then I discovered that King James was black and rather Moorish or even Tartarian looking. Below is an image of the statue of King Billy next to his supposed portrait. I'm thinking that the statue is accurate, as there are lots of statues depicting him as Roman, whilst the portrait is part of fake history.                                                                     







Here is King James shown very differently, in my opinion a genuine portraits to the left and the fake history one on the right.









This was King James mother, Mary Queen of Scots, again genuine statue on the left fake updated portrait on the right.







Then King Charles the 2nd was known as 'The Black Boy' and many pubs in the UK have been named after him i.e. Ye Olde Black Boy.









Following him, his younger brother James II took over until he was overthrown by King Billy the Roman. They call it the 'Glorious revolution of 1688' - I think we all know on this forum that glorious revolutions are generally carried out by todays ruling elite. So is this when the old world empire lost Britain to the current ruling elite? This time period, the late 1600's, seems critical to what happened to our realm. Finally images of James II below, now he's got a statue showing him as a roman emperor too!


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 13, 2021)

@Silent Bob Very interesting, thanks.

Part 3 of our documentary series will focus on the world's fairs, part 4 on the reset/mud flood/cataclysm of 19th century.

In part 5 I want to discuss something that's still new to many here, and I have yet to research it for the most part - how the old world looked, and how people lived their lifes. There is still some information available (not a lot, but at least something) that can shed a light on the way governments, communities and society worked back then. I will include Ireland in this, and for that it's also important to look into the older history of Britain.

Either in part 4 or 5 we will also include more details on how the reset changed the human psyche, especially the way we interact with our children, but also how we interact with each other and how we see each other. It is connected to fairy tales, and other aspects of our collective memories.


----------



## Maxresde (Jul 14, 2021)

wow, this is quite good for i guess an amateur production? i didn't even know this was in the works.

just watching the first part. seems pretty good so far.

====edit====

i just wanted to say, as I am listening to this, i had made a thread way back speculating that there used to be more energy available in the atmosphere. I speculated that this could account for the issue with the steeples and towers possibly, drawing power from the environment etc. But also, I think if there was more energy routinely present in the environment, I think that could possibly have sustained different kinds of life that had higher energy demands, possibly including people and animals that aren't around anymore that couldn't adapt.


----------



## yoxdo (Jul 14, 2021)

xandermcargyle said:


> I enjoyed it. I would agree there were some moments that seemed to mildly contradict other ones. But the general hypothesis that society was more advanced, then disaster hit, then the first “controllers” rushed to take control of a tattered world was clear and compelling.


That “disaster” imo was more than likely war than a natural cataclysm and then tech stolen from the losers. So many “inventions” from freemasons.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 14, 2021)

Maxresde said:


> wow, this is quite good for i guess an amateur production?



Thanks. Our video editor is doing movie/music production as his full-time job.


----------



## Akanah (Jul 14, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks. Our video editor is doing movie/music production as his full-time job.


I also saw the second film and it was good. A professional video-editor is a good reason for this quality of the film. Since still I am working in a regulary job I have not enought time to deal with such media-production. At the moment I am only made a powerpoint-presentation about my theme "embryo-earth" (still 33 pages ). An argument I have about the films from this forum is the timeline of a "katastrophe" which is setting in the 19th century. In my opinion the biggest two katastrophes were in the late of 20th century with strange drepression but this is hard tobak and maybe to extreme for new truth seekers or some of you.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jul 14, 2021)

As for the documentaries, thank you sooooo much @dreamtime for providing a transcript! I'm totally a reader and yes, I love images and sound, but to be able to read the information is just sometimes better for me. Can't wait for the next part!


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 14, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> As for the documentaries, thank you sooooo much @dreamtime for providing a transcript! I'm totally a reader and yes, I love images and sound, but to be able to read the information is just sometimes better for me. Can't wait for the next part!



We have a german telegram channel for the documentary videos, if you want to stay up-to-date: Erfundene Geschichte Doku-Reihe


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jul 18, 2021)

valdyn said:


> I apologize in advance for being such a smartass. However this topic *is* important even though it might seem like nitpicking at first because it points at the deep misunderstanding of life that pervades our culture.
> Fact: DNA encodes proteins. More than 90 percent of hour proteins are not encoded in DNA.
> 
> It is very convenient for marketing that we believe in DNA containing our genetics while it only can encode information or energy to synthesize proteins.
> ...



In the mid to late sixties we flew from Cam Ranh Bay to Okinawa for training in deep penetration missions in Indochina The focus was rigorous mental exercises concerning, stress relief, self image, sharing, listening to your jungle, learning to understand the language of the mountains. Patience and respect for life. The teachers were descendants of the Ryukyu Kingdom. Their living and fighting skills were called " water " over and again we were pushed to become one with water.

Probably means little. The water comment resurfaced the memory.


----------



## yoxdo (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m starting to maybe think event cataclysm now and not war myself. Dream you make great threads like the Venice one. We think alike on a lot of stuff I’ve read of yours.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 29, 2021)

WWelk


dreamtime said:


> Hello everyone - we are proud to present our first 'real' video documentary of our "Stolen History" series (part 1 was mostly an introduction).
> 
> Many thanks to @David Glenney and @Sovereine for narrating. This documentary has already been published in the german language a couple weeks ago, and now it's also available in english.
> 
> ...



Well done all of you. A lot of Love and hard work went into the making of this.
I especially appreciate the transcript which I read while I was away the last few weeks.


----------



## Whitewave (Jul 30, 2021)

Great work and I also appreciate the transcript.

Something that occurred to me was how recent the reset was. A few hints that we still retain some (repressed) memory of a time before our current era: 
1) commercials and current literature sometimes refer to the "old world", such as a beer having "old world taste" or a community having "old world charm". If the old world was over with hundreds of years ago such a reference would have no meaning or relevance to the modern day consumer.

2) The scooping up of any reference to the old world still occuring in modern day times. Apparently, tptb haven't had hundreds of years to sweep all evidence of our previous history under the rug as evidenced by the current looting and destruction of museums, books, research, whistle blowers, etc. 

Glad to see all this being presented to a larger audience in a format that appeals to them.

Well done.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jul 31, 2021)

Following on from Whitewave's post, this article was in my local newspaper today - an incredible example of old world architecture, but today it's used as a cheap hotel with terrible reviews, run by a company called Britannia who happen to be the budget hotel chain with the worst reputation in the UK. This article suggests that Hitler threatened to court marshall any pilot who bombed it, which they did in WWI, as he intended to make it his headquarters in the UK.

Hitler's plan to run Third Reich Britain from £35 a night budget hotel

These images show that it is a classic mud flooder!
















Now for an extra bonus feature (I've been watching too much Jon Levi...)

Apparantly, it is thought to be haunted: Most Haunted Locations -

'Visitors over the years are said to have witnessed items flying across rooms, objects falling from walls and doors shaking. Screaming, singing, laughter and period music have also been heard.'

and right in line with Freemason symbology, we hear reports of appartions of a woman in red....

'People have seen various apparitions but none more so frequent than the lady wearing a long red dress.'

Supposedly built in 1867 for £100k, we have the usual type of background story. Interesting that they had dual taps so that people could bathe in saltwater.

'The Grand Hotel Scarborough was first devised in the early 1860s, when a group of Yorkshire businessmen saw potential in building a lavish hotel in the up and coming seaside town of Scarborough. In 1863, building began; however, it was a long process due to lack of funding, which forced a yearlong interruption in construction. Design and planning for the new building was assigned to Hull-based architect Cuthbert Brodrick who had designed a number of properties in the North East. Construction costs for the project amounted to around £100,000, which would be the equivalent of around £11.5 million nowadays. However, it proved to be a wise investment with its opening, on July 24, 1867 as ‘the largest and handsomest hotel in Europe’. When building was completed in 1867, the vision had become a reality and Scarborough finally had a hotel to boost the town’s reputation as a holiday destination.

Along with its vast size, The Grand Hotel, Scarborough was built in unusual V-shaped style in honour of Queen Victoria (the head of the monarchy at the time). What also made this building so interesting was the unique motif: four towers to represent the seasons, twelve floors for the months of the year, fifty-two chimneys for the weeks of the year and 365 bedrooms to represent the days in the year. Another intriguing selling point of the hotel was that it offered extra taps that let its customers bathe in salt water as well as fresh water. These quirks, coupled with the high standards of service and clientele, made The Grand Hotel a favourite among holidaymakers. The additional taps in the hotel’s spa were particularly popular, and many guests chose to stay at the Grand for this reason specifically. At this time, The Grand Hotel was also named as the largest hotel and the largest brick structure in Europe.'

Finally, an incredible view from the Turret room:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEuDK7XoT_k_


----------



## Truth seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you for such amazing effort and research. 
Can I add the historical evidence from my homeland in Namibia. The German colonizers there were brutal and genocided the Herero and Nama people. So you might want to look at this aspect of history before saying that the Germans brought good to the African Continent. They tricked and betrayed Hendrick Witbooi and killed a huge number of people. The atrocities commited was only acknowledged by Germany very recently.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 8, 2021)

Truth seeker said:


> Thank you for such amazing effort and research.
> Can I add the historical evidence from my homeland in Namibia. The German colonizers there were brutal and genocided the Herero and Nama people. So you might want to look at this aspect of history before saying that the Germans brought good to the African Continent. They tricked and betrayed Hendrick Witbooi and killed a huge number of people. The atrocities commited was only acknowledged by Germany very recently.



I agree the quote used in the documentary is too political - it's basically a counter-culture viewpoint against the common view that Germany is all evil. this needs to be differentiated more in the future videos.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 9, 2021)

In this subject you consequently forget about Germany as also a part of rulling european elite in late XIX century. In fact it was Prussia , and later Germany that grew fastest in industrialization process after 1870 in Europe. Also about religion - It was Roman Empire of German Nation or Saint Roman Empire   and later  Teutonic Order and mostly german Crusaders that were most fanatic in Catholics religion were spreading it's rule to the West , South and East. Only after Luter started Protestantism , Germans took 180 degree turn and almost whole Germany turned to Protestanthism (with exception of Bavaria). So that's are my comments on germany sub-subject. About this Forced Industrialization in 1850s it's very sensible theory - I always wondered why this was so exploding ? Steam mashines where invented in 1730's ? Why wasn't it introduced in XVIII century. Other thing - I noticed all city residental buildings (for poor , mediocre and wealthy citizens) before 1850's had quiet low ceilings - about 2,20 meters or lower - if you sight seeing such places you have to always lower your head walking through door. And starting in about 1850 residental buildings start to rise ceiling , ending in situation when in 1900-1915 buildings -  3 - 3,5 meters height of a story is standard ! And what for ? Heating such a big space , cubature is a lot more expensive. People were also not so tall. Or were they ?


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 9, 2021)

prometheus said:


> In this subject you consequently forget about Germany as also a part of rulling european elite in late XIX century. In fact it was Prussia , and later Germany that grew fastest in industrialization process after 1870 in Europe. Also about religion - It was Roman Empire of German Nation or Saint Roman Empire   and later  Teutonic Order and mostly german Crusaders that were most fanatic in Catholics religion were spreading it's rule to the West , South and East. Only after Luter started Protestantism , Germans took 180 degree turn and almost whole Germany turned to Protestanthism (with exception of Bavaria). So that's are my comments on germany sub-subject. About this Forced Industrialization in 1850s it's very sensible theory - I always wondered why this was so exploding ? Steam mashines where invented in 1730's ? Why wasn't it introduced in XVIII century. Other thing - I noticed all city residental buildings (for poor , mediocre and wealthy citizens) before 1850's had quiet low ceilings - about 2,20 meters or lower - if you sight seeing such places you have to always lower your head walking through door. And starting in about 1850 residental buildings start to rise ceiling , ending in situation when in 1900-1915 buildings -  3 - 3,5 meters height of a story is standard ! And what for ? Heating such a big space , cubature is a lot more expensive. People were also not so tall. Or were they ?



In the video it was noted that the PTB took control over Prussia, though.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> In the video it was noted that the PTB took control over Prussia, though.


I read only text, so I didn't notice it. But I think  Germany - in it's various state stages it was right from the beginning as a strong part in ruling powers. Take Otton's Saint Roman Empire - which lasted until XVI when Habsgurg took over for some time title of German Emperor. So I think it was a part of PTB right from the beginnig


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 9, 2021)

prometheus said:


> I read only text, so I didn't notice it. But I think  Germany - in it's various state stages it was right from the beginning as a strong part in ruling powers. Take Otton's Saint Roman Empire - which lasted until XVI when Habsgurg took over for some time title of German Emperor. So I think it was a part of PTB right from the beginnig



It's also in the text (It's the same as the video):

_The Hohenzollern and Orange-Nassau noble families simultaneously controlled Britain, the Netherlands, the German Empire, as well as the Russian Tsarist Empire. The Habsburgs, funded by the Fuggers, controlled Central Europe, the Vatican and parts of Western Europe. So the Russian Tsarist Empire was already in the hands of the cabal, moving from Prussia to Russia, and Russian history was written in the 18th century by western European academics, who also occupied the most important positions in the newly founded Russian Academy of Sciences. The Russian Empire was then deployed to destroy the great Tartar Empire._​​_The heart of the darkness lay in Western Europe._​


----------



## Silent Bob (Aug 9, 2021)

I recently stumbled across a few videos on the 'Oera Linda' book, which I'd never heard of before. It talks mostly of the Fryans and the Magi, with the Fryans sounding like the original culture and the Magi the ones who took over and degraded everything. The video linked below is specifically about Himmler and the Oera Linda book, very interesting and relevant to much of what is being talked about here.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VimU8NVMiyA&list=PLr86ETZUVbY1GHARVyxA5rK-3gPSWSKvz&index=4_


Also a text version if you're not in the mood for another video! I have copied the opening paragraph below, lets you know the gist of it.

On Himmler and the Oera Linda Book

'Before I discovered the _Oera Linda Book_ (OLB) I was researching Christian Identity, or CI for short. Many in the CI community purported that Hitler and the National Socialists were Christians and that is why they had _Gott Mit Uns_ put on their belt buckles. That the war they fought was between Christian Europe and Communist Russia. But from my new understanding I would say the war was actually fought between the Fryans and the Magy. Just like from the days of old. It is an ongoing war, and because many of our people have been brainwashed by the Magy, we fought our own people in both World Wars. And what I found since, regarding Hitler’s beliefs, and the National Socialists, is that under Himmler, they WERE researching the OLB, making trips to Tibet to rediscover the lands that the Geertmanna resided in for hundreds of years, as well as other locations. I do believe that _Gott Mit Uns_ put on their belt buckles, was for the one God, Wralda. So to prove this, I wanted to share with you quotes from Himmler himself, as well as a writing that is purported to be by him titled _Voice of Our Ancestors_. Then you can decide for yourselves. As for me, I know in my heart that Hitler and the National Socialists knew they were FRYANS, the free people and so lived free and died brave.'


----------



## freygeist (Aug 10, 2021)

Truth seeker said:


> Thank you for such amazing effort and research.
> Can I add the historical evidence from my homeland in Namibia. The German colonizers there were brutal and genocided the Herero and Nama people. So you might want to look at this aspect of history before saying that the Germans brought good to the African Continent. They tricked and betrayed Hendrick Witbooi and killed a huge number of people. The atrocities commited was only acknowledged by Germany very recently.



Now i'm probably derailing the thread, but the current criminal regime lies about every aspect of german history, why would they tell the truth in this regard? And this isn't even new, the narrative of the alleged genocide goes back to the DDR historian Horst Drechsler, who wanted to show a continuity between the third reich and the german empire. It was false back then, as it is now. It was a uprising, started by the herero, who brutally murdered germans, then the german side started retaliating. Here is a source about this, but it's all in german. Funny, how in the modern historical narrative, only the germans ever committed genocides in their colonies. You never hear that word in the context of the Boer war. Even in the congo, modern historians argue if the million casualties were victims of a planned genocide or not. 
The reason why the BRD acknowledged it only recently as a genocide has to do with the ongoing mass immigration. According to the Merkel-Regime, Germany has a historical responsibility, and the holocaust starts to lose it's novelty after 70 years, so they needed something else to put us in the role of the eternal evil, and keep the borders open. 
And don't understand this wrong, i'm not saying the german side is always the good side or didn't commit any crimes in their colonial history, but i'm very skeptical, when the current regime constitutes something as historical truth. 99% of the time it is a distortion of the truth to further a certain agenda.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 12, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Now i'm probably derailing the thread, but the current criminal regime lies about every aspect of german history, why would they tell the truth in this regard? And this isn't even new, the narrative of the alleged genocide goes back to the DDR historian Horst Drechsler, who wanted to show a continuity between the third reich and the german empire. It was false back then, as it is now. It was a uprising, started by the herero, who brutally murdered germans, then the german side started retaliating. Here is a source about this, but it's all in german. Funny, how in the modern historical narrative, only the germans ever committed genocides in their colonies. You never hear that word in the context of the Boer war. Even in the congo, modern historians argue if the million casualties were victims of a planned genocide or not.
> The reason why the BRD acknowledged it only recently as a genocide has to do with the ongoing mass immigration. According to the Merkel-Regime, Germany has a historical responsibility, and the holocaust starts to lose it's novelty after 70 years, so they needed something else to put us in the role of the eternal evil, and keep the borders open.
> And don't understand this wrong, i'm not saying the german side is always the good side or didn't commit any crimes in their colonial history, but i'm very skeptical, when the current regime constitutes something as historical truth. 99% of the time it is a distortion of the truth to further a certain agenda.



I still think the perspective in our video is too one-sided in favor of Germany. All colonial powers suppressed the natives in one way or another, even though technically the Germans certainly made life better for many there in practical terms. It was sill some kind of cultural invasion, which is always unnatural. There's also a dark side to Robert Koch's involvemen't in Africa, I heard.


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 13, 2021)

Doug Hile said:


> well,,, Uh,,, EVERYBODY has one,,,   Cost to transfer digital Utube content to a tangible dvd is minimal, and,,, there are tons of people buying tons of movies,, every day...............so.,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ???


You could perhaps download it using y2mate.com and prepare your own DVDs.


----------



## Gold (Aug 23, 2021)

A bit off topic but related to the destruction of the orders - have any of you encountered the theory that we are simple a mining colony at the bottom of an ocean that lasts 3000 solar cycles? I've seen a proponent of this shilling the theory pointing to the huge amount of minerals we mine, more than ever supposedly that don't go anywhere (World mineral statistics archive | MineralsUK) but apparently out of the "ocean" to who ever's up there.
It doesn't take into account the continents outside of the ice ring though. Or the dreamlike nature of reality. I personally think everything above the dome is nonphysical. It seems more likely that the controllers are trying to keep us from ever getting over the ice wall and trying to conquer the other continents.


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 23, 2021)

Gold said:


> A bit off topic but related to the destruction of the orders - have any of you encountered the theory that we are simple a mining colony at the bottom of an ocean that lasts 3000 solar cycles? I've seen a proponent of this shilling the theory pointing to the huge amount of minerals we mine, more than ever supposedly that don't go anywhere (World mineral statistics archive | MineralsUK) but apparently out of the "ocean" to who ever's up there.
> It doesn't take into account the continents outside of the ice ring though. Or the dreamlike nature of reality. I personally think everything above the dome is nonphysical. It seems more likely that the controllers are trying to keep us from ever getting over the ice wall and trying to conquer the other continents.


C19 if planned was intended to derail even THINKING of escape through the Summer Gate icewall. Glocal warming melting the ice, possibly a coded S.o.S. 

As for mining, Slave Species of God makes the case for ancient gold mines in Africa. Sitchin and others have suggested humanity started as gold miners. Supposedly the gold helps the atmo-sp-here on another plane-t.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 24, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> I recently stumbled across a few videos on the 'Oera Linda' book, which I'd never heard of before. It talks mostly of the Fryans and the Magi, with the Fryans sounding like the original culture and the Magi the ones who took over and degraded everything. The video linked below is specifically about Himmler and the Oera Linda book, very interesting and relevant to much of what is being talked about here.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VimU8NVMiyA&list=PLr86ETZUVbY1GHARVyxA5rK-3gPSWSKvz&index=4_
> ...




Wow, food for thought


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 26, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> In the mid to late sixties we flew from Cam Ranh Bay to Okinawa for training in deep penetration missions in Indochina The focus was rigorous mental exercises concerning, stress relief, self image, sharing, listening to your jungle, learning to understand the language of the mountains. Patience and respect for life. The teachers were descendants of the Ryukyu Kingdom. Their living and fighting skills were called " water " over and again we were pushed to become one with water.
> 
> Probably means little. The water comment resurfaced the memory.


Perhaps 'be like water', recently the slogan for hong kong rebel protesters.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 27, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Perhaps 'be like water', recently the slogan for hong kong rebel protesters.


 Did not know that, some what odd but I will have a look. Thank you


----------



## Seven823One (Aug 27, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> 'Oera Linda' book, which I'd never heard of before. It talks mostly of the Fryans and the Magi, with the Fryans sounding like the original culture and the Magi the ones who took over and degraded everything.



Quite accidently, within the last hour, I have read an article that paints quite the opposite picture of what constitutes "Rome". Both of them can't be correct... which one do you think is wrong?

From Oera Linda video:



 
From Saker's article Putin, the Pope, the Schism, Franks and Romans (UPDATED) | The Vineyard of the Saker





So, "the Nordics" of Oera Linda are "the Franks" of Saker.
I think Oera Linda is the one BSing in this regard (I should still watch the rest of the video)...


----------



## Gold (Sep 10, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> C19 if planned was intended to derail even THINKING of escape through the Summer Gate icewall. Glocal warming melting the ice, possibly a coded S.o.S.
> 
> As for mining, Slave Species of God makes the case for ancient gold mines in Africa. Sitchin and others have suggested humanity started as gold miners. Supposedly the gold helps the atmo-sp-here on another plane-t.


>summer gate ice wall
Quick rundown my dude?
I had a very synchronistic moment the other day with numbers when I had the thought that there is a two front war being waged, one to exterminate us and keep us from realizing there's other continents and one to conquer lands outside the ice ring.
>It's 11:22 as I type this

>gold
Gold is extremely precious because of it's properties. Believed by some to be fossilized blood of titans and giants, colloidal gold has IQ boosting properties under a certain nanometer size and monoatomic gold of the likes said to be inside pyramids and certain mountains is even more potent apparently granting superhuman capabilities. The guy who rediscovered and "invented" ORMUS went through a whole lot of hell at the hands of the fed because he stumbled onto something truly powerful. Believed to be consciousness evolving, and CG is believed to increase IQ and brain function through improving processing speed because it's an excellent conductor.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Sep 10, 2021)

Gold said:


> >summer gate ice wall
> Quick rundown my dude?
> I had a very synchronistic moment the other day with numbers when I had the thought that there is a two front war being waged, one to exterminate us and keep us from realizing there's other continents and one to conquer lands outside the ice ring.
> >It's 11:22 as I type this
> ...



I ran into monoatomic gold about four years ago, read all available paper, I could find, and convinced myself that it was chemically and mathematically possible for it to work. Have a decent background in ironworking ,smelting and just burning stuff up LOL. Do you know if the guy in Arizona that found it on his property is still alive?


----------



## Seven823One (Sep 10, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> I ran into monoatomic gold about four years ago, read all available paper, I could find, and convinced myself that it was chemically and mathematically possible for it to work. Have a decent background in ironworking ,smelting and just burning stuff up LOL. Do you know if the guy in Arizona that found it on his property is still alive?



I remember that he died awhile ago...
But, I would caution you against its consumption, if you were able to procure some. Source is the Cassiopaeans (Session 17 July 2021):



> Q: (L) Now, we wondered how to get and take some of this monoatomic gold.
> A: Are you serious? How about some small portions of arsenic, anyone?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 10, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> I remember that he died awhile ago...
> But, I would caution you against its consumption, if you were able to procure some. Source is the Cassiopaeans (Session 17 July 2021):



I remember that session, unfortunately this channeling is not a very reliable source of information in itself, but it contains a lot of great material. 

In general one should be very careful with metals. Gold is one of the toxic metals, even though not as toxic as arsenic, mercury, cadmium, etc.


----------



## Gold (Sep 10, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> I ran into monoatomic gold about four years ago, read all available paper, I could find, and convinced myself that it was chemically and mathematically possible for it to work. Have a decent background in ironworking ,smelting and just burning stuff up LOL. Do you know if the guy in Arizona that found it on his property is still alive?


The guy who figured out how to make it? He died I'm quite sure and the fedboys have his research and the method. My understanding is the method is somewhat out there but also not, or the materials for manufacture are more or less unobtainable.


dreamtime said:


> I remember that session, unfortunately this channeling is not a very reliable source of information in itself, but it contains a lot of great material.
> 
> In general one should be very careful with metals. Gold is one of the toxic metals, even though not as toxic as arsenic, mercury, cadmium, etc.


As far as I and a community of people who make CS and CG know and in my own experience gold and silver in their proper colloidal forms made correctly are completely safe. Gold improved my memory and processing speed a lot and gave me extremely deep, vivid dreams, and has anti rheumatoid arthritis and cancer properties, silver is a strong germicidal agent and leaves good bacteria alone in large where silver salts kill everything. 2 atoms of gold remove an atom of mercury too if I remember correctly and is probably related to the improvement in cognitive function for people. Caution is important and these things should be made yourself because there's a lot of fake and dangerous stuff for sale.
One thing worth pointing out is that one of the mechanisms believed to improve cognition is that gold is obviously a great conductor, and curiously CG particles are in PCR test swabs, or were at least, hinting that TPTB have their eyes on neural wiring through nonsurgical intervention. Now I don't worry about this for now because the particles leave your body in 2 months and the tiny amount on swabs is nothing compared to what I would drink in a day but the theragrippers (I think they're called?) are an unknown and more concerning than the gold itself.


Seven823One said:


> I remember that he died awhile ago...
> But, I would caution you against its consumption, if you were able to procure some. Source is the Cassiopaeans (Session 17 July 2021):


Yes, commercially sold ORMUS is all bullshit.
It is not atomic nor nanoparticle gold, but people report increased dreams from it anyways and I think that's a byproduct of gold presence in the body in general. Brain improvements only happen with the real shit or CG, not ORMUS dust on Amazon.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 10, 2021)

Gold said:


> As far as I and a community of people who make CS and CG know and in my own experience gold and silver in their proper colloidal forms made correctly are completely safe. Gold improved my memory and processing speed a lot and gave me extremely deep, vivid dreams, and has anti rheumatoid arthritis and cancer properties, silver is a strong germicidal agent and leaves good bacteria alone in large where silver salts kill everything. 2 atoms of gold remove an atom of mercury too if I remember correctly and is probably related to the improvement in cognitive function for people. Caution is important and these things should be made yourself because there's a lot of fake and dangerous stuff for sale.
> One thing worth pointing out is that one of the mechanisms believed to improve cognition is that gold is obviously a great conductor, and curiously CG particles are in PCR test swabs, or were at least, hinting that TPTB have their eyes on neural wiring through nonsurgical intervention. Now I don't worry about this for now because the particles leave your body in 2 months and the tiny amount on swabs is nothing compared to what I would drink in a day but the theragrippers (I think they're called?) are an unknown and more concerning than the gold itself.



I wouldn't be surprised if low dose colloidal silver and gold are actually beneficial without risk of side effects. I know the research behind colloidal silver and it definitely is a very strong, universal antibiotic that can save a lot of lifes and is less risky than commercial antibiotics, but I am still not certain that long-term use of colloidal silver is without risk. Silver is toxic to human cells, the question is what's the threshold. I think both colloidal silver and gold need to get more attention to research it properly.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I am still not certain that long-term use of colloidal silver is without risk



Been making and using CS for 20 years and haven't turned blue yet.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Been making and using CS for 20 years and haven't turned blue yet.



Turning blue is pharma-propaganda. I am thinking about more subtle implications. Before the advent of synthetic antibiotics, people were using things like colloidal silver and Lugol's iodine, and I think we should go back to things like this and start from there, it's a good foundation.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I am thinking about more subtle implications.



Like being argumentative in forums perhaps?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 11, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Like being argumentative in forums perhaps?



I'm a fan of Dr. Ray Peat and his work. Lita Lee is one of the practicioners who study him:
​_*Colloidal silver*_​​_Many people take colloidal silver, thinking it’s a safe antibiotic. It’s not. Here is what Dr. Ray Peat says about using colloidal silver as an antibiotic. Silver is just slightly less toxic than mercury. Silver would be about as toxic as the organic antibiotics in the short term, and maybe worse if used chronically. Topically, it's probably not as toxic as mercurochrome; permanganate and copper sulfate might be just a little safer. How does silver kill bacteria? It works pretty much by the same mechanism that makes mercury a powerful antiseptic. Heavy metals are relatively indiscriminate oxidants (potent oxidizing agents). All heavy metals - lead, silver, mercury, nickel, cadmium- are very toxic, potent enzyme poisons and go into the brain, causing diseases like Alzheimer's, ALS, MS, etc._​​_ *Safe nutritional support when antibiotics are needed:*_​​_1. Thera-zyme TRMA, high in protease, catalase and minerals. For fever, redness, swelling and pain. Indicated when you have an infection requiring an antibiotic. Also great for soft tissue trauma, whether accidental or surgical. A general pain relief formula._​​_2. Citricidal tabs or liquid. An extract from grapefruit seeds/pulp (not the same as grapefruit). I use this in combination with the TRMA formula in people who need antibiotics._​​_3. Coconut oil is nourishing for the thyroid gland, so it’s a natural and inexpensive way of supporting the immune system._​
To Your Health - January 2002


----------



## Prolix (Sep 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I'm a fan of Dr. Ray Peat and his work. Lita Lee is one of the practicioners who study him:
> ​_*Colloidal silver*_​​_Many people take colloidal silver, thinking it’s a safe antibiotic. It’s not. Here is what Dr. Ray Peat says about using colloidal silver as an antibiotic. Silver is just slightly less toxic than mercury. Silver would be about as toxic as the organic antibiotics in the short term, and maybe worse if used chronically. Topically, it's probably not as toxic as mercurochrome; permanganate and copper sulfate might be just a little safer. How does silver kill bacteria? It works pretty much by the same mechanism that makes mercury a powerful antiseptic. Heavy metals are relatively indiscriminate oxidants (potent oxidizing agents). All heavy metals - lead, silver, mercury, nickel, cadmium- are very toxic, potent enzyme poisons and go into the brain, causing diseases like Alzheimer's, ALS, MS, etc._​​_ *Safe nutritional support when antibiotics are needed:*_​​_1. Thera-zyme TRMA, high in protease, catalase and minerals. For fever, redness, swelling and pain. Indicated when you have an infection requiring an antibiotic. Also great for soft tissue trauma, whether accidental or surgical. A general pain relief formula._​​_2. Citricidal tabs or liquid. An extract from grapefruit seeds/pulp (not the same as grapefruit). I use this in combination with the TRMA formula in people who need antibiotics._​​_3. Coconut oil is nourishing for the thyroid gland, so it’s a natural and inexpensive way of supporting the immune system._​
> To Your Health - January 2002



Certainly, my concern with colloidal silver (which I do use) is that it's indiscriminate in its activity, killing bacteria good and bad, so my approach tends to be on a "when necessary" or precautionary basis, rather than taking daily maintenance doses (which I know some swear by).


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 12, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> lead, silver, mercury, nickel, cadmium- are very toxic, potent enzyme poisons and go into the brain, causing diseases like Alzheimer's, ALS, MS, etc.



When you blamed Felix's "'personality patterns" on our mother's amalgams (just a couple of days after she died btw,) you were mistaken, as he uses CS as well and she didn't get any amalgams until after we were born. Therefore, your diagnosis should now be that we are both clearly suffering from personality patterns caused by 20 year's abuse of Colloidal Silver. 



Prolix said:


> my approach tends to be on a "when necessary" or precautionary basis, rather than taking daily maintenance doses


 
Exactly As you would with any antibiotic.


----------



## Morinehtar (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks for the amazing documentary, I can't wait to watch the rest of the series. 

I just wanted to add something regarding the Manaus city in Brazillian Amazonia. The fact that a city could be built there "in the middle of nothing" is easily explained by the fact that the river works as an amazing road. 

Anyone in Brazil is well aware that land roads are secondary and real arteries that pump the Amazon heart are the Amazon River and its tributaries. 

It is still interesting that such a city would be built there anyway, but I believe that the road explanation should be corrected in a later documentary edition because it might misleads the viewers into thinking that there was a practical physical obstacle in creating such a city, which is not true in anyway. 

Thanks again and please keep with the good work! =)


----------



## SknowMercy (Sep 13, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> What is being waged in the world is a cultural war. Every initiative to oppose the oppression promoted by the powerful, the beneficiaries of those who destroyed the true story, must be applauded.
> Written content is wonderful, but audiovisual content is the way people are really touched and inspired.
> 
> The video was wonderful.





EUAFU said:


> What is being waged in the world is a cultural war. Every initiative to oppose the oppression promoted by the powerful, the beneficiaries of those who destroyed the true story, must be applauded.
> Written content is wonderful, but audiovisual content is the way people are really touched and inspired.
> 
> The video was wonderful.


This is my first time posting, apologies for formatting errors. 

Just wanted to chime in to say it takes all types, we all have preferences when it comes to learning and accumulating knowledge. For most people nowadays you are most assuredly correct in that audiovisual is the medium to reach them. There's still some of us that are more inclined to the written word though.

Belonging to the latter group, I GREATLY appreciate the transcript above. Thank you to everyone who dedicate their time, energy and knowledge making this excellent community possible. While I may not watch the videos, I will certainly share them with those I know who will.


----------



## Gold (Sep 25, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if low dose colloidal silver and gold are actually beneficial without risk of side effects. I know the research behind colloidal silver and it definitely is a very strong, universal antibiotic that can save a lot of lifes and is less risky than commercial antibiotics, but I am still not certain that long-term use of colloidal silver is without risk. Silver is toxic to human cells, the question is what's the threshold. I think both colloidal silver and gold need to get more attention to research it properly.


In my own experience and that of the manufacturers in the community I'm a part of, people have used it for decades with virtually no negative side effects.
Shit, I even took a massive antibiotic dose once and it had virtually no noticeable damage. And at a few hundred miligrams you'd think you'd notice something. The bar to hurt yourself seems to be extremely high with colloidal silver. The guy who turned himself blue from drinking ionic silver, even, had to drink gallons over a long time for that to happen.
Research papers I was aware of on the effect of CG on IQ (before they were completely wiped from university archives) showed gold was very safe up until above 70 mg or so if I remember correctly, at high doses it started to cause seizures but at 15-30, nothing but benefit. Same testimony from the people making it, decades of use at the 15-30 mg range, no damage. Some people experienced feeling a bit under the weather at first, speculating it may be symptoms of mercury chelation. 
In my experience it did nothing but good for me, improved memory and gave me extremely vivid, long long dreams.


dreamtime said:


> Turning blue is pharma-propaganda. I am thinking about more subtle implications. Before the advent of synthetic antibiotics, people were using things like colloidal silver and Lugol's iodine, and I think we should go back to things like this and start from there, it's a good foundation.


I think reckless use of silver, mostly ionic but it can apply to colloidal as well, could harm the gut biome. But with CS, it seems to not matter more or less, with ionic, it's much riskier.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 25, 2021)

Gold said:


> In my own experience and that of the manufacturers in the community I'm a part of, people have used it for decades with virtually no negative side effects.
> Shit, I even took a massive antibiotic dose once and it had virtually no noticeable damage. And at a few hundred miligrams you'd think you'd notice something. The bar to hurt yourself seems to be extremely high with colloidal silver. The guy who turned himself blue from drinking ionic silver, even, had to drink gallons over a long time for that to happen.
> Research papers I was aware of on the effect of CG on IQ (before they were completely wiped from university archives) showed gold was very safe up until above 70 mg or so if I remember correctly, at high doses it started to cause seizures but at 15-30, nothing but benefit. Same testimony from the people making it, decades of use at the 15-30 mg range, no damage. Some people experienced feeling a bit under the weather at first, speculating it may be symptoms of mercury chelation.
> In my experience it did nothing but good for me, improved memory and gave me extremely vivid, long long dreams.
> ...



Do you know "The Body Electric" by Robert O. Becker? He used colloidal silver to stimulate regeneration of body parts.


----------



## Gold (Sep 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Do you know "The Body Electric" by Robert O. Becker? He used colloidal silver to stimulate regeneration of body parts.


I do not, tell me more. Actually I VAGUELY remember something about someone regenerating a fingertip.


----------



## Taira Earth (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm using machine translation.

Stolen History Part 2 - 旧世界の破壊
Hi, everyone. I've ported the OP page to the Japanese version of SH.
I think it will be a great guide for seekers in Japan.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Nov 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Hello everyone - we are proud to present our first 'real' video documentary of our "Stolen History" series (part 1 was mostly an introduction).
> 
> Many thanks to @David Glenney and @Sovereine for narrating. This documentary has already been published in the german language a couple weeks ago, and now it's also available in english.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your time.


----------



## mindcaster (Nov 20, 2021)

valdyn said:


> I apologize in advance for being such a smartass. However this topic *is* important even though it might seem like nitpicking at first because it points at the deep misunderstanding of life that pervades our culture.
> Fact: DNA encodes proteins. More than 90 percent of hour proteins are not encoded in DNA.
> 
> It is very convenient for marketing that we believe in DNA containing our genetics while it only can encode information or energy to synthesize proteins.
> ...


Light (not a particle, not a wave) can store information (look up the patents from recent years). All cultures and religions stem from worship of the sun. I think it's safe to lock the Aether into this notion.


----------



## Silencedogood (Dec 6, 2021)

This fascinates me.  I have always questioned history and the logic of warfare in particular.  I think we can all agree that lining up to faceoff in warfare with guns, disregarding cover and personal safety in favor of 'tradition' is absolutely ridiculous.  On the other hand, if this narrative is true, then the officers ordering soldiers to line up and stand tall in the face of oncoming bullets it makes sense.  If wars were all an organized farce between conspirators then it was simply a convenient time to kill off your subjects...


----------



## Fawkes (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello, this day marks exactly one month since I came to this site. and I was wondering if I am understanding things correctly. Some of you appear to believe Fomenko, about recorded history going back only to about 1000 AD, while others, on this particular thread, think that recorded history began after a massive cataclysm or war sometime between between 1700-1850? It seems that someone keeps pushing "real" history more forward in time. So are you next (or have you already) going to propose that real recorded history did not begin until about the year 2000 (say, after 9/11)? If so, I guess this would mean that myself, and almost everyone else on this site, are some kind of clone/android/worker slave, and don't even realize it! 

Please don't get me wrong, I enjoy this site very much, but I was just wondering how much further on in time you intend to go on with this. That being said, I do believe what you are saying about the rise of the "Robber Barons" during the Industrial Revolution, and that they are part of an Elite cabal, that most definitely run the lives of the other 99+% of the population today. Also, generally speaking, I agree with most of the following:

_"This power elite has its roots in the Roman Empire. The countries of the Western Roman Empire gradually became huge economic and warlike nations: Italy, Venice, Portugal, Spain, France, Britain, the Netherlands. The first financial center was established in Venice (which was later moved to Switzerland). All those who did not want to submit to the Church were killed or fled towards "Germania". The approach of the church corresponds to the tactics of the Roman conquests. The church then divided the territory and set up its own administrators in these areas. The subsequent emergence of the high nobility, all of them loyal to the church, can be attributed to this. The Roman army was at one point dissolved and divided into knightly orders. Germany, as a stronghold of Protestantism, was able to resist these ecclesiastical forces a little longer, but was also taken over at some point, as was the Moscovite Tartary (the former empire of the Scythians), which was taken over by Russia. Since then, the European powers have all been controlled from behind the scenes by the cabal, and they managed to make it look like Britain, Germany, France, Portugal, Spain and Russia were competing with each other, but they were actually working together._​​_The Hohenzollern and Orange-Nassau noble families simultaneously controlled Britain, the Netherlands, the German Empire, as well as the Russian Tsarist Empire. The Habsburgs, funded by the Fuggers, controlled Central Europe, the Vatican and parts of Western Europe."_​
However, when do you date this original Western Roman Empire, which "historically" fell in 476 AD? Everything that followed took many centuries to accomplish, if one believes traditional chronology, but it looks like you believe Rome "fell" after 1700? Of course the Holy Roman Empire of the Habsburgs was dissolved in 1806, which leaves only 24 years until you say the Industrial Revolution really began, in 1830. However, if you count Queen Marie Antoinette of France as a Habsburg, possibly this "decline and fall of the Roman Empire" began about 15 years earlier, during the French Revolution. 

Perhaps this was the massive war or cataclysm that preceded the "fall of Rome", or, even going back half a century more, to 1740, when the Habsburg male line officially became extinct, and Maria Theresa ascended the Habsburg Holy Roman Empire throne, which immediately led to the loss of Silesia. ???


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 8, 2021)

Fawkes said:


> However, when do you date this original Western Roman Empire, which "historically" fell in 476 AD?



Roughly 1000 years later:

_If our Middle Ages have been artificially stretched by seven or more centuries, does that mean that most of it is pure fiction? Not necessarily. Gunnar Heinsohn, using comparative archeology and stratigraphy (explore his articles or watch his video conference), argues that events spread throughout Antiquity, Late Antiquity and the Early Middle Ages were in fact contemporary. In other words, the Western Roman Empire, the Eastern (Byzantine) Roman Empire, and the Germanic Roman Empire must be resynchronized and seen as parts of the same civilization which collapsed a little more than ten centuries ago, after a global cataclysmic event that caused a commotion of memory and a taste for apocalyptic salvation cults._​
How Fake Is Church History? (Part 2/3, Unz review)

But in contrast to Heinsohn, I don't think it happened 1000 years ago, but 500 years ago - exactly at the time where historians put the fall of Byzantine Rome.

Also look into this thread: How Long Was the First Millennium? (Part 3/3, Unz review)

The cataclysm is encrypted in the story of the Witch Hunts, the Thirty-Years War, the Reformation, and the church schisms happening everywhere in the world.

After the fall of "Rome", people tried to reconnect to this past with the "Holy Roman Empire", which was also called the "Old Empire".

According to official history, the Old Empire formed shortly after the cataclysm proposed by me (based on Heinsohn's concept of the three synchronized Roman Empires) that ended the Roman Empire in Europe:

_If we try to categorize what had formed around 1500 and will remain in its basic features until 1806 according to common types of states, the Old Empire possessed a mixed constitution: It had monarchical features (monarchy = one-man rule - the head of the empire! ), certainly "emperor and empire" formed also and above all an aristocratic association of persons (aristocracy = rule of the best, according to pre-modern view thus of the high nobility - the Reichstag as plenary assembly of the imperial estates!), furthermore the constitution of the empire had fluctuating, but at times very pronounced oligarchic contents (oligarchy = rule of few - the prominent role of the seven to nine electors!)._​
Wie funktionierte das Alte Reich? | bpb

I suggest there were two distinct events - one big cataclysm between 1300 and 1600, followed by a post-cataclysm war period, culminating in the recent reset some call the mudflood (which was most likely some kind of fallout from a world war around 200 years ago), followed by the industrial revolution.

Look into Christoph Pfister, who further elaborates on the research of Fomenko, Kammeier and others: The Matrix of Ancient History

He places the beginning of modern history into the time around 1800 - before this all the dates are not factual, but mythological and symbological.


----------



## Fawkes (Dec 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> But in contrast to Heinsohn, I don't think it happened 1000 years ago, but 500 years ago - exactly at the time where historians put the fall of Byzantine Rome.





dreamtime said:


> After the fall of "Rome", people tried to reconnect to this past with the "Holy Roman Empire", which was also called the "Old Empire".


From a strictly historical viewpoint, yes, Byzantine Rome fell on May 29, 1453, and Habsburg Holy Roman Emperor Frederick III had been crowned in Rome by Pope Nicholas V the year before, on March 19, 1452, but I don't recall the Habsburg Roman Empire being called the "Old Empire".

_"In late spring of 1452 Byzantine Emperor Constantine XI wrote to Pope Nicholas for help against the impending siege by Ottoman Sultan Mehmed II. Nicholas issued the bull Dum Diversas (18 June 1452) authorizing King Alfonso V of Portugal (the brother-in-law of Emperor Frederick III) to "attack, conquer, and subjugate Saracens, pagans and other enemies of Christ wherever they may be found". Issued less than a year before the fall of Constantinople, the bull may have been intended to begin another crusade against the Ottoman Empire.]" Pope Nicholas V_​​_"It was not until Alfonso V of Portugal responded to a Papal call for aid against the Turks that Pope Nicholas V agreed to support the Portuguese claims regarding territory in Africa. Although some troops arrived from the mercantile city-states in the north of Italy, Pope Nicholas did not have the influence the Byzantines thought that he had over the Western kings and princes. France and England were both weakened by the Hundred Years' War, and Spain was still engaged in conflict with Islamic strongholds in Iberia. Any western contribution was not adequate to counterbalance Ottoman strength." __Dum Diversas_​
So Byzantine Rome fell and the Habsburgs took over with the "Old" Holy Roman Empire. Something looks funny here to me. Were Pope Nicholas V and King Alfonso V "allowing" Byzantine Rome to "fall", so that their candidate and relative in the West, the Habsburg Roman Emperor Frederick III, could take over with a new/"Old" Roman Empire?


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 9, 2021)

Fawkes said:


> but I don't recall the Habsburg Roman Empire being called the "Old Empire".



_After the unification of Germany as a nation state in 1871, the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation was also known as the Old Empire (First Reich) while the new empire was known as the New Empire, second Empire, or Second Reich. _​
Holy Roman Empire - New World Encyclopedia



Fawkes said:


> Were Pope Nicholas V and King Alfonso V "allowing" Byzantine Rome to "fall", so that their candidate and relative in the West, the Habsburg Roman Emperor Frederick III, could take over with a new/"Old" Roman Empire?



Have you read the 3-part series I linked to?


----------



## Safranek (Dec 9, 2021)

Fawkes said:


> So Byzantine Rome fell and the Habsburgs took over with the "Old" Holy Roman Empire. Something looks funny here to me. Were Pope Nicholas V and King Alfonso V "allowing" Byzantine Rome to "fall", so that their candidate and relative in the West, the Habsburg Roman Emperor Frederick III, could take over with a new/"Old" Roman Empire?


Does this tactic not accurately reflect the sequence of events of how the Soviet Empire was allowed to fall and be further privatized and controlled more covertly?

Controllers know that as people grow wise to the damage done by them and would start to consider to act upon it, a 'convincing' new paradigm has to be created to distract the populace into thinking that changes for the better have been made. Of course, as we can see through history, this is only temporary and must be renewed continously.


----------



## Fawkes (Dec 10, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Have you read the 3-part series I linked to?


Did you not post "And when, after 1453, the last bearers of Constantinople’s high culture fled Ottoman rule, many came to contribute to the blooming of the Italian Renaissance. ... practically all the archives of the imperial and patriarchal chanceries of Byzantium perished either in 1204, when the city was sacked by the Crusaders, or in 1453, when it fell under the Turks.[40] Byzantium was killed twice: after sacking it in 1204, the Latin West strove to erase it from its collective memory." I thought that we might be in agreement about what historically happened on the surface in 1452/1453, and was trying to build a hypothetical bridge from what I already knew historically, to your theory, as this is all completely new to me. This is why I am "cherry picking" from your exhaustive work, for now, by focusing on what is immediately familiar to me, as it is a lot to take in and digest on a first reading, which is actually a compliment to the depth of your research, whether I eventually agree with all of it or not.



Safranek said:


> Controllers know that as people grow wise to the damage done by them and would start to consider to act upon it, a 'convincing' new paradigm has to be created to distract the populace into thinking that changes for the better have been made. Of course, as we can see through history, this is only temporary and must be renewed continously.


Thank You, this just about explains what I was theorizing about what might have happened "historically" in 1452/1453, but you expressed it much more clearly than I, the "new kid on the block"!


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 11, 2021)

Fawkes said:


> Hello, this day marks exactly one month since I came to this site. and I was wondering if I am understanding things correctly. Some of you appear to believe Fomenko, about recorded history going back only to about 1000 AD, while others, on this particular thread, think that recorded history began after a massive cataclysm or war sometime between between 1700-1850? It seems that someone keeps pushing "real" history more forward in time. So are you next (or have you already) going to propose that real recorded history did not begin until about the year 2000 (say, after 9/11)? If so, I guess this would mean that myself, and almost everyone else on this site, are some kind of clone/android/worker slave, and don't even realize it!
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I enjoy this site very much, but I was just wondering how much further on in time you intend to go on with this. That being said, I do believe what you are saying about the rise of the "Robber Barons" during the Industrial Revolution, and that they are part of an Elite cabal, that most definitely run the lives of the other 99+% of the population today. Also, generally speaking, I agree with most of the following:
> 
> ...



The attached article is more about slavery but helps explain the roman Empire and when and if they fell apart.  



Get Your Visigoth On
Posted: 05 Dec 2021 02:23 PM PST
 By Anna Von Reitz





I love Clif High, and treasure every video he does, not only for the mind-freeing wealth of information and insight he provides, but because he fills in more of the Dirty Missing Pieces of our common history, and sheds light on the European History that supports everything that I have been talking about for decades in America.  

Slavery is not an American Problem.  

Slavery was brought to our shores by European interests.  

Slavery in this country began not with black slaves from Africa, but with Irish slaves, who were not treated as well as the African slaves.  The Irish were simply worked to death and piled up like cordwood and built into the causeways of New York.  Food was considered a luxury.  Housing was non-existent.  In the winter, they froze, and in the spring, a new crop of Irish slaves was imported.  

The Southern Plantation owners were enlightened and humane by comparison to the Dutch and British merchants.

We know this, we take it for granted, that slavery was part of the early history of this country and it is also taken for granted  that slavery was the cause of The American Civil War --- which is only partially true, but certainly the nobler part of the provocation.  

What Clif High brings to the table is a broader view of the history of slavery covering the Byzantine Empire which together with Rome comprised the slavery-loving Holy Roman Empire and the anti-slavery forces of the Saxons, Friesians, Angles, and other Celtic-Germanic people. 

The Saxons and their Allied Peoples hated slavery and the way it degraded Mankind and they would not suffer its presence, so they warred against it then and they continue to war against it now, while the progeny of the Holy Roman Empire who make their money from slavery and the sin of name-stealing, continue to promote these evils in our midst.  

Long, long before the Roman Catholic sponsored Municipal Government of the United States cast its lot with The Confederate States of America, both Rome and its Eastern Cousin, Byzantium, were leading proponents of slavery and made the bulk of their money from slavery and accrued the larger part of their coercive political power from slavery.  

As Public Awareness and Public Opinion against slavery grew, the perpetrators were obliged to adopt ever-more deceitful means to accomplish their ends, and both the Roman Church and their cohorts in Constantinople backpedaled trying to redefine their ardent support of slavery in terms of being "slaves of Christ" ---- but a simple glance at history proves otherwise. 

*There is and there was nothing at all "Christian" about their practice of slavery, a fact that led to the Holy Roman Empire officially biting the dust on the 6th of August 1806 ---- officially.  

Unofficially, the Holy Roman Empire carried on with hardly a ripple in its internecine activities, just as the Office of the Roman Pontiff and Romanus Pontifex Trusts purportedly dissolved in 2011 have continued unabated despite all the handwashing and asset shuffling. *

And behind the scenes the Pope's Men and the Eastern Orthodox Minions have been instrumental in institutionalizing slavery throughout the world and in undermining the League of Nations (which outlawed slavery worldwide in 1926) and replacing it with the slavery-compliant United Nations Organization. 

Was it the discovery of this Dirty Secret that led to the murder of United Nations Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjold?   Like JFK, he should have just made the speech and told us instead of talking about making the speech.  

Take a good look at the so-called (unauthorized) Fourteenth Amendment to The Constitution of the United States of America, which immediately follows their Thirteenth Amendment ----which appears to unilaterally abolish slavery.  

With one breath they "abolish slavery" and with the next, they permanently institutionalize it. 

Slavery is abolished....except in the public sector.... and oh, yes, criminals are slaves, and we get to define what constitutes crime.... 

What shameful, despicable double-speak.  

Generations of honest Americans have looked at these Amendments and been unable to read them because of the complexity and deceitfulness of the verbiage.  They've also been deceived into thinking that these Amendments were approved  and ratified by their States of the Union --they never were --  and many Americans still assume that The Constitution of the United States of America applies to them, instead of applying to our erstwhile British Territorial Employees. 

Throughout the history of the Western World for the past 3,000 years, Rome and all its various acolytes, subsidiaries, outposts, and bureaucracies, has been the Source of Slavery and the primary force perpetuating it.  

If we did nothing but expose the rot at the heart of the Roman Catholic Church, the Roman Municipal Government, and the United Nations, we would accomplish much for the good of humanity, but it isn't enough to expose the bad. 

We must also appreciate what is good, and support it.  

The Anglo-Saxon resistance to slavery and enslavement has stood for two thousand years and every time the Romans and Byzantines think they have it all wrapped up the way they like it, we blow them to Hell again. 

If your family roots stem from Northern Europe, and even if they don't, please take time to learn about the long and bitter fight against slavery that has been at the root of so much suffering and strife, the same fight that is at the root of the current miasma, and the same fight against this evil that they are now attempting to enforce as "medicine" and "science".  

The entire remaining Roman Empire--- "Holy" or not ---  is motivated by nothing more than lust, self-interest, and greed, and it is held together by nothing more than snake-oil and statutory laws that don't apply to living beings, plus deluded men running around in black robes still collecting taxes for a non-existent Caesar.  

It's time to eviscerate the Roman Empire---and the slavery it promotes--- in any form, once and for all.  Get your Visigoth on.  

Please listen carefully to this timely video by Clif High for a Yule Time insight into the holidays and the history that most Americans don't know and which we desperately need to know:


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/AS0Fd5oNTXYS/_


----------



## Coulness (Dec 28, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> Great video, I really appreciate the work that clearly went into this and enjoyed watching.
> 
> One thing that has jumped out at me is the mention of the Vatican starting the great fire of London in 1666. This makes more sense to me now when I think of what I have recently discovered about the British royal family which seems to have been effectively overthrown and replaced by the vatican in the late 1600's. This is also the time the 'Roman' empire became the 'British' empire.
> 
> ...


I love where this whole thread is taking people’s minds, especially the way we can all take the information we know and add branches and twigs to the tree trunk!  I have been thinking for some time that the key to building the most complete picture would be to bring local knowledge together.  I am very interested in the story of what has happened to those in Germany and the Central European area, as I have many friends there and my family history has links there, but I live in Scotland and I only have access to local resources.  An idea that I have had to refine my thinking of the timeline is to examine the Scottish royal lineage, because there must be ‘filler’ persons inserted if time is shorter, which it is.  There must be clues to lead us to who really existed, which would surely offer more understanding of the course of events.  I have had the exact same thought process as you regarding these particular figures- there is something here…


----------



## Fawkes (Dec 28, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> Here is King James shown very differently, in my opinion a genuine portraits to the left and the fake history one on the right.


King James I considered himself to be the Augustus Caesar of England, Scotland, and Ireland. He founded a new dynasty (Elite) in England, which rules to this day, under an outwardly different family name. His descendants William and Mary were merely another branch of this Elite family that he founded, making it look as though his dynasty were being "overthrown".
James was the "Guy Fawkes" creator of the fake/faux/Fawkes "Gunpowder Plot" (nothing actually happened) of Nov. 5, 1605. Exactly 83 years later, on that Faux/Fawkes anniversary, William came to England and "deposed" James II in a "Glorious Revolution", another staged event. Business as usual for the Royal Elite Family. This November 5 Guy Fawkes date is an Elite extension of Samhain/Halloween, the beginning of the darker half of the year, with bonfires and sacrifices.
As far as chronology goes, the royal researcher that I obtain my information from tells me that this Fawkes dynasty goes back in time to the Fulks Counts of Anjou and the Eastern Roman Emperors (including the "Phocas" rulers), but that it is difficult to trace them back even more into the "Dark Ages". If one "skips" about a thousand years, another researcher, "John" the Tribulation Watcher, says this Antichrist (in his opinion) Fulks family is related to the Flavian Roman Emperors Vespasian and Titus (also Domitian).
Obviously this is a work in progress for me, I certainly do not claim to have all of the answers, just looking for clues.


----------



## Gypsum Fantastic (Dec 28, 2021)

Coulness said:


> I love where this whole thread is taking people’s minds, especially the way we can all take the information we know and add branches and twigs to the tree trunk!  I have been thinking for some time that the key to building the most complete picture would be to bring local knowledge together.  I am very interested in the story of what has happened to those in Germany and the Central European area, as I have many friends there and my family history has links there, but I live in Scotland and I only have access to local resources.  An idea that I have had to refine my thinking of the timeline is to examine the Scottish royal lineage, because there must be ‘filler’ persons inserted if time is shorter, which it is.  There must be clues to lead us to who really existed, which would surely offer more understanding of the course of events.  I have had the exact same thought process as you regarding these particular figures- there is something here…


Hi fellow Scot (or living in Scotland). I'm very much a layman here but enjoy dipping my toes in for a read when I can. Although not convinced I certainly don't believe the official historical narrative so you have to consider alternatives. Since there are a lot of aristocrat stately homes in Scotland with a claimed written down family/clan history, and we are a small country, it might be an achievable project to visit/research each of them and look for anomalies or indeed commonalities. In my case unfortunately I'd need to wait until I retire though to do any justice with being involved in such a project. We also don't seem to know much about The Picts, I find it very suspicious that politically the focus is on the Gael side of things.

On my mother's side is a Scottish clan surname, on my father's side perhaps a bit like yourself as the surname is the English version of similar names from Germanic Europe and Scandinavia, so like you I also feel a natural affinity towards those areas.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 29, 2021)

Gold said:


> Gold improved my memory and processing speed a lot and gave me extremely deep, vivid dreams, and has anti rheumatoid arthritis and cancer properties



I recently started to look into colloidal gold because I had a dream and in the dream someone told me I need to question my negative view of it and should try it.

The effects on the nervous system and processing speed are fascinating, from reading up on it.

In the early days of gold they injected gold in mg amounts for arthritis - up to 1g gold in total. This often led to side effects like kidney damage and skin discoloration (suggesting it accumulates in tissues), but in low doses in colloidal form those problems shouldn't manifest.

Effect of Colloidal Metallic Gold on Cognitive Functions: A Pilot Study (Guy E. Abraham)


----------



## Val2160 (Feb 22, 2022)

I was very moved by the outro of your documentary and felt compelled to look up the source. Thank you for your work.


----------



## Ponygirl (Feb 23, 2022)

Coulness said:


> I love where this whole thread is taking people’s minds, especially the way we can all take the information we know and add branches and twigs to the tree trunk!  I have been thinking for some time that the key to building the most complete picture would be to bring local knowledge together.  I am very interested in the story of what has happened to those in Germany and the Central European area, as I have many friends there and my family history has links there, but I live in Scotland and I only have access to local resources.  An idea that I have had to refine my thinking of the timeline is to examine the Scottish royal lineage, because there must be ‘filler’ persons inserted if time is shorter, which it is.  There must be clues to lead us to who really existed, which would surely offer more understanding of the course of events.  I have had the exact same thought process as you regarding these particular figures- there is something here…


I read in the Slavic-Aryan Vedas, that the blonde hair, blue eyes people from the North Pole, came down into India to covert the people away from the Dark Mother goddess religion of sacrifice. 

They mixed with the dark people of India and became the people we know today as Indian. Dark skinned people with European features.
What's important is that the picture of King James and the Moors(Lumoria, the Mu?) is that they would look just like the original pictures of a darker skinned King James.

The domed buildings are feminine in nature, while the Gothic is all pointed ends, maybe suggested a different type of peoples, such as the Atlantians? Or Ant-land-ians? who are now headquartered in Ant-arctic-ca? Peoples from the North, and Peoples from the South.

It would appear the people from the South won the long war, and are now in control. It makes sense that there is a war on white people--it was our ancestors who freed the darker races from their cruel religion of sacrificing humans--and children. There is plenty of evidence of this sort of things still going on with the Elite.


----------



## dakotamoon (Feb 23, 2022)

Ponygirl said:


> I read in the Slavic-Aryan Vedas, that the blonde hair, blue eyes people from the North Pole, came down into India to covert the people away from the Dark Mother goddess religion of sacrifice.
> 
> They mixed with the dark people of India and became the people we know today as Indian. Dark skinned people with European features.
> What's important is that the picture of King James and the Moors(Lumoria, the Mu?) is that they would look just like the original pictures of a darker skinned King James.
> ...


There are some very interesting books on Christian Identity .. that prove Jesus was NOT Jewish, and that we the white races are the lost 14 tribes.  If anyone is interested there is one amazing book at Archive.org on the subject.


----------

